# Neue Hauptstadt in "Cataclysm"



## MastergamEr18 (10. September 2009)

Nabend
Also ich habe mir mal so gedanken gemacht was in Cataclysm die neue (sichere) Hauptstadt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mir mal so gedacht
Grim Batol (eher nicht)
Uldum (wird eine Ini, also eher unwahrscheinlich)
Mehr fand ich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Will eure Meinung hören pls


----------



## Sundarkness (10. September 2009)

also 1. wird uldum ne zone mit instanz ^^ um mal klugscheisser zu spielen...
Hmm ich denke dass die vllt mal was
interessantes machen so unterwasser wie uc.
Und dann kann man von unten das meer sehen ... das wäre was tolles!

So far


----------



## WoWler24692 (10. September 2009)

Alsooo.... Shattrath steht auf der Erde, Dalaran fliegt in der Luft also könnte mit Cataclysm doch sowas wie Atlantis kommen. Also ich wär dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (10. September 2009)

Ja vllt wie sone kuppel (denkt euch die kuppel die im altenhügelland ist) die unter wasser ist^^ so  wie inner tiefenbahn


----------



## Er4yzer (10. September 2009)

kommt da nicht auch so etwas in der art? ich meine mal neuigkeiten einer unterwasser zone gelesen zu haben, obs jetzt ne hauptstadt oder nur ein gebiet mit instanzen so wie der echsenkessel war weiß ich net met *grübel*
ansonsten wirds wohl orgrimmar bleiben, nur verstärkt durch stahlplatten und flugtauglich, das ist ja schon bestätigt


----------



## Kartoffelman (10. September 2009)

Ich denke mal es wird keine neue Hauptstadt geben, denn Cataclysm spielt ja in der alten Welt und dort gibt es ja schon 4 bzw. 8 Hauptstädte.


----------



## Snippo (10. September 2009)

/sign
Cataclysm dreht sich ja um sowas, also denke ich mal, ja. Unterwasser hört sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (10. September 2009)

WoWler24692 schrieb:


> Alsooo.... Shattrath steht auf der Erde, Dalaran fliegt in der Luft also könnte mit Cataclysm doch sowas wie Atlantis kommen. Also ich wär dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Würd mich auch über sowas freuen.


----------



## warierking (10. September 2009)

Also Atlantis hört sich doch garnicht so schlecht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wär auch für so ne unterwasser stadt ... aber wo kommt die dann hin ?
Shattrath und Dalaran waren immer zentral .. aber beim malstrom ?!?


----------



## Elorinel (10. September 2009)

Kartoffelman schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es wird keine neue Hauptstadt geben, denn Cataclysm spielt ja in der alten Welt und dort gibt es ja schon 4 bzw. 8 Hauptstädte.



/sign


----------



## WoWler24692 (10. September 2009)

Nice das noch welche denken wie ich, hab schon mit Freunden diskutiert die meinten aber das wäre ehr unwahrscheinlich, gefällt mir trotzdem am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWler24692 (10. September 2009)

Warum sollte es bei den alten Hauptstädten bleiben? Es gibt zumindestens neue Gebiete die nicht an die Königreiche oder Kalimdor angekettet sind. Dafür könnts ruhig ne Hauptstadt geben. Zusätzlich wäre das auch von der gesamten Welt gesehen am zentralsten. Zum Beispiel ne Hauptstadt die mehrere Inseln miteinander verbindet, wer weiß wer weiß, es darf spekuliert werden.


----------



## reappy (10. September 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Nabend
> Also ich habe mir mal so gedanken gemacht was in Cataclysm die neue (sichere) Hauptstadt wird
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt 4 Städte pro Fraktion warum brauchst du noch eine?
Ich persönlich wäre froh wenn sich die massen wieder auf mehrere Städte aufteilen, weil was zZ in Dalaran abgeht is echt net normal, Teilweise braucht man 5 minuten um 3 Sachen bei der Post abzoholen nur weil die Stadt kurz vor nem Herzinfarkt ist.


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (10. September 2009)

WoWler24692 schrieb:


> Warum sollte es bei den alten Hauptstädten bleiben? Es gibt zumindestens neue Gebiete die nicht an die Königreiche oder Kalimdor angekettet sind. Dafür könnts ruhig ne Hauptstadt geben. Zusätzlich wäre das auch von der gesamten Welt gesehen am zentralsten. Zum Beispiel ne Hauptstadt die mehrere Inseln miteinander verbindet, wer weiß wer weiß, es darf spekuliert werden.



jaja...

Weiß wer was mit Ogrimmar passiert?
Das soll ja zerstört werden, andererseits schreibt man auch das das Goblinanfangsgebiet nach Og anschliest also...


----------



## Shac (10. September 2009)

Also ich finde ne neue Hauptstadt unrealistisch weils ja in der alten Welt spielt und im Gegensatz zu BC und Woltk sind die neuen Gebiete einfach nur Zusätze zur alten Welt und kein eigener Kontinent. Denke wir werden aber die alten Städte vielleicht im neuen look sehen(zumindest Og wird etwas umgestaltet).

@Vorposter Og wird beschädigt und danach mit Dunkeleisen verstärkt und der Zugang zu Azshara soll auch kommen für die Goblins.


----------



## Königmarcus (10. September 2009)

ne unterwasserhauptstadt wäre geil. im style von gungan-city (star wars ep 1) oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sertorius90 (10. September 2009)

glaube auch dass es keine neue Hauptstadt geben wird wäre überflüssig...


----------



## Goonion (10. September 2009)

Also hauptsache, die neue Stadt (sollte es eine geben) wird wieder mindestens so groß wie Shat, einfach aus dem Grunde das man sich wirklich tot lagt in Dalaran.
Gerade für Leistungsschwächere PCs oft sehr unangenehm.


----------



## cjdjmage (10. September 2009)

Gnomeregan wird von den Gnomen zurückerobert YAY (hoff ich)


----------



## Bremgor (10. September 2009)

Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ne neue Stadt kommt mit freundlichen Murlocs oder so^^


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2009)

Wie wärs mit den Inseln aus Warcraft III? Ne coole Ruinen-Stadt im Atlantis stil.


----------



## Holy-Shield (10. September 2009)

also ich denke, dass gerade die anspannungen mit diesem addon zwischen allinaz und horde steigen (Garrosh und Varian haben sich ja total gern^^), daher gehe ich nicht unbedingt von einer großen neutralen stadt aus wie shatt


----------



## Dranke (10. September 2009)

Unterwasser NICE !! dan die Fische die um dir Schwimmen^^ xD ich seh schon der Taure der das Glas zerstört


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagt alles.


----------



## Arkanus_10 (10. September 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> jaja...
> 
> Weiß wer was mit Ogrimmar passiert?
> Das soll ja zerstört werden, andererseits schreibt man auch das das Goblinanfangsgebiet nach Og anschliest also...



ja also im trailer von cataclysm hat man ja einen teil des neuen ogrimmars gesehen also gehe ich ma davon aus das es schon zerstört ist


----------



## Arkanus_10 (10. September 2009)

Holy-Shield schrieb:


> also ich denke, dass gerade die anspannungen mit diesem addon zwischen allinaz und horde steigen (Garrosh und Varian haben sich ja total gern^^), daher gehe ich nicht unbedingt von einer großen neutralen stadt aus wie shatt



xDD sehr gern


----------



## Trollzacker (10. September 2009)

War es nicht so, dass OG zerstört wird und am Strand vom Eschental wird eine neue gebaut und die Gnome bekommen doch auch Ihre eigene Stadt (Gnomeregan)?

Von mir aus brauchen wir keine neuen Städte, haben schon genug davon.


----------



## WAR_FAN (10. September 2009)

ich denke dass das die goblinstadt da wird, weil ja nur ein teil der goblins, änhlich der trolle, zu der horde gehört
ein paar von ihnen sind noch neutral, den namen der stadt weiß ich nimmer, aber ich glaub als koch hat man n rezept wo der name vorkommt


----------



## Fenrieyr (10. September 2009)

cataclysm= re-classic wow also sind die klässic städte auch die städte wo alle hin gehen horde=OG Allianz=SW


----------



## Droyale (10. September 2009)

was ist mit undermine?


----------



## Slarianox (10. September 2009)

Da Das Addon ja nicht Direckt im Mahlstrom sondern auf den Beiden Kontinenten Spielt und Deathwing der endboss ist (reine Logik wäre es aufm Mahlstrom würde Ashzara als endboss sein, und ich denke nicht das die nette dame sich mit Deathwing en Addon teilen mag ^^) naja wie auch immer, WÄRE es Mahlstrom würde ich Zandalaar als Neue Hauptstadt sehen, aber in Cataclysm hmm.... Berechtigte frage.. Gerüchte sagen das Gnomeregan und das neue OG die beiden Neuen Städte sind aber ich würde auf eine Hauptstadt wo Alle völker vereint vorkommen (wie Shatt waren ja die Draenei hauptsächlich, Dalaran Die Kirin Tor) und in der Neuen eben eine Wo alle Rassen, auch Wrorgen und Goblins hausen, aber wo Keine ahnung kann mir kein Realistischen Platz dafür vorstellen


----------



## Athlos (10. September 2009)

Gibt es nicht die Goblinhauptstadt Undermine??? Hab ich zumindest gelesen?? Könnte das nicht die neue Hauptstadt werden.


----------



## Slarianox (10. September 2009)

Athlos schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht die Goblinhauptstadt Undermine??? Hab ich zumindest gelesen?? Könnte das nicht die neue Hauptstadt werden.



Undermine wurde Laut gerüchten, und wie ich GLAUBE von BLizz auf der Blizzcon gehört zu haben bei der Cataclysm Zerstört, Naja is nicht bewiesen also eher Spekulation


----------



## Keltulas (10. September 2009)

Ich frag mich irgendwie wozu überhaupt eine Hauptstadt? Cataclysm spielt doch auf Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreichen, und da gibt es immerhin schon Darnassus, Exodar, Donnerfels, Orgrimmar, Silbermond, Unterstadt, Sturmwind und Eisenschmiede. Acht Hauptstädte sollten doch für ein Addon ausreichen, oder nicht?


----------



## Shac (10. September 2009)

Das was am Zoramstand ist en kleiner Vorposten der Trolle der unter Garrosh zu nem befestigten Marinestützpunkt wird merh aber auch nicht.

Und was Hauptstädte der neuen Völker betrifft: Es wird KEINE geben. Blizzard hats auf der Blizzcon gesagt und die Sachen von MMo-Champion waren nur Gerüchte wo nur zufällig das ein oder andere gestimmt hat.


----------



## SuperAlex (10. September 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Ja vllt wie sone kuppel (denkt euch die kuppel die im altenhügelland ist) die unter wasser ist^^ so  wie inner tiefenbahn



Die Kupel ist Dalaran bzw war Dalaran.


----------



## lord just (10. September 2009)

also nochmals für alle.

das mit gnomeregan ist nix weiter als ein gerücht, was vor der ankündigung von cataclysm im umlauf war. auf nachfrage bei blizzard hat man da wohl nix von gewusst, dass gnomeregan eine neue hauptstadt wird. ob es aber zurückerobert wird, weiß man nicht, da sich blizzard dazu nicht äussern wollte. es könnte ja vielleicht ein questhub werden wie die höhlen des wehklagens im brachland, auch wenn es keinen sinn machen würde, da es in dem gebiet ja schon genügend quests gibt und die startgebiete ja nicht verändert werden sollten. gnomeregan als neue hauptstadt macht auch noch weniger sinn, weil dann zwei hauptstädte direkt nebeneinander stehen würden.


dann zu orgrimmar

bisher weiß man noch nicht was genau mit orgrimmar passiert ist. wurde es zerstört? wird es einfach nur verstärkt weil vielleicht garrosh der neue kriegshäuptling wird? man weiß es einfach nicht und blizzard hat sich dazu auch noch nicht geäussert.

was blizzard aber auf der blizzcon schon gesagt hat ist folgendes.

es wird keine neue neutrale stadt wie dalaran oder shatt mit cataclysm geben. was es aber geben wird ist ein gebiet worüber man in verschiedene instanzen und gebiete über teleporter gelangt. das gebiet soll dort sein, wo deathwing nach azeroth gekommen ist (also da wo grim batol ist) und im gebiet soll es auch neben den teleportern (einer bringt einen in ein unterwassergebiet worüber man dann auch zu weiteren instanzen gelangt) normale quests geben und das gebiet soll vom schattenhammer clan besetzt sein.


wer englisch kann, der sollte einfach mal auf mmo-champion die news zur blizzcon lesen und sich die youtube videos der blizzcon angucken. viele fragen die hier immer wieder im forum aufkommen wurden schon längst auf der blizzcon beantwortet.


----------



## BmnFive (10. September 2009)

vielleicht is ja die versunkene stadt Zin-azshari wieder aufgetaucht...
Und wird dann entweder in azshara oder sonst wo die sichere Hauptstadt von.... von.... ach egal von irgend jemandem sein


----------



## Daimona (10. September 2009)

Eine neue Hauptstadt ist denke ich auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Wahrscheinlicher ist es wohl das die alten Städte im neuen Look eher erstrahlen. Spekulieren kann man hier viel, also einfach abwarten was kommt


----------



## LordMyself (10. September 2009)

Es ist mir eigtl nicht so wichtig, dass ne neue Hauptstadt dazukommt, nur wenn, dann bitte diesesmal mit AH!!! ... ^^
Auch wenn ich zu wissen glaube, warum die Shatt und Dala kein AH haben, wäre ich sehr dafür ^^


Edit: Eigtl binn ich sogar gegen ne neue Hauptstadt, weil sich irgendwie der Sinn dafür erübricht, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Donfrax (10. September 2009)

wurd nix veröffentlicht also denke mal wirds auch keine neue hauptstadt geben 
lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## Teradas (10. September 2009)

LordMyself schrieb:


> Es ist mir eigtl nicht so wichtig, dass ne neue Hauptstadt dazukommt, nur wenn, dann bitte diesesmal mit AH!!! ... ^^
> Auch wenn ich zu wissen glaube, warum die Shatt und Dala kein AH haben, wäre ich sehr dafür ^^


Dann ist das Problem,dass sich keiner mehr in IF und SW und OG usw. aufhalten würde,und das will Blizzard nicht,soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Shac (10. September 2009)

lord schrieb:


> wer englisch kann, der sollte einfach mal auf mmo-champion die news zur blizzcon lesen und sich die youtube videos der blizzcon angucken. viele fragen die hier immer wieder im forum aufkommen wurden schon längst auf der blizzcon beantwortet.



Langsam glaub ich das hier das Problem liegt. alle schreiben zu Cataclsym im Buffedforum obwohl Buffed selbst eine Sektion hat wo man das ganze auch im deutschen nachlesen kann. Das einige sich sowas net mal denken können find ich jetzt komisch.


----------



## Topfkopf (10. September 2009)

Gab es nicht einen Bluepost wo drin stand das es keine neue Hauptstadt gibt? Kann mich auch irren, aber meine sowas gelesen zu haben. Und OG soll auch nicht ganz zerstört sein, nur schwer beschädigt.  Aber wie gesagt kann auch sein das ich mich da verlesen hab, in einem anderen Thread zum thema cataclysm (gibt ja genug davon) wurde der Bluepost zitiert und verlinkt und ich meine das darin gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Cay (10. September 2009)

Hoffe mal das es keine neue Glücksbärchenstadt gibt in der sich alle lieb haben, ab Cataclysm herrscht Krieg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fände es sowieso seltsam da es in der alten Welt ja schon Städte gibt und Ogrimmar z.B. ne renovierung bekommt (denke das gleiche gilt für andere Städte auch.) und den Gnomen ja das Sorgerecht für Gnomeregan zurück gegeben wird.

mfg Cay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMyself (10. September 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Dann ist das Problem,dass sich keiner mehr in IF und SW und OG usw. aufhalten würde,und das will Blizzard nicht,soweit ich weiß.



jup, genau das meinte ich auch.


----------



## Zurrak (10. September 2009)

Denke auch nicht das es eine neue Hauptstadt geben wird, weil es die schon gibt ... also die Hauptstädte.


----------



## killiderhp (10. September 2009)

Ja, Blizz meinte es wird eine Unterwasser Zone geben. Ob dort auch ne neue Stadt kommt weiß niemand ;D


----------



## schmetti (10. September 2009)

Ich wäre dafür das es mal wieder getrennte Städte gibt, nicht schon wieder den mist mit sicheres Gebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten wäre eine Unterwasserstadt wirklich genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serpen (10. September 2009)

schmetti schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür das es mal wieder getrennte Städte gibt, nicht schon wieder den mist mit sicheres Gebiet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau eine horden-seite und eine allianz-seite und wer rüber kommt wird erstmal durch die mangel genommen XD



*hust*DDR*hust*


----------



## Octa (10. September 2009)

Ich glaube wir werden noch große Augen machen

wünsche mir so Highlights Richtung:

*Ihr betretet : RUINEN VON STURMWIND - HAUPTSTADT DER HORDE* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWler24692 (10. September 2009)

Octa schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir werden noch große Augen machen
> 
> wünsche mir so Highlights Richtung:
> 
> ...




Träum weiter Junge xD
"Ihr betretet: Kalimdor, von der Allianz besetzte Zone!"
wohl eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (10. September 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Nabend
> Also ich habe mir mal so gedanken gemacht was in Cataclysm die neue (sichere) Hauptstadt wird
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube es wird, da cata den hrde alli krieg auch wieder einführt, keine neutrale hauptstatt geben, es gibt 2 neue hauptstätte worgen und goblins, aba nicht mehr, warum auch


----------



## Senseless6666 (10. September 2009)

WoWler24692 schrieb:


> Träum weiter Junge xD
> "Ihr betretet: Kalimdor, von der Allianz besetzte Zone!"
> wohl eher
> 
> ...



Jo und in klammern steht Drunter (Da dort die pest ausbrach und eh jeder der so doof is dort länger zu bleiben verreckt.. )


----------



## Xelxzorn (10. September 2009)

Es wird keine sichere Stadt für beide Fraktionen geben denke ich.
Da auch erwähnt wurde das Blizzard Städte ala Shattrath & Dalaran in der nächsten Erweiterung nicht implementieren will , kann man davon ausgehen das jede Fraktion eine eigene "Stadt" bekommen wird,wenn überhaupt!
Denkt daran das die Allianz & die Horde zu der Erweiterung im Krieg sind, ich denke nicht das sie ruhig in einer Stadt zusammenleben werden... zumindest nicht in der neuen.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg xel


----------



## Pojo (10. September 2009)

Ich würd mich freuen wenn die alten Hauptstädte "aufgemotzt" werden


----------



## Dragonfire64 (10. September 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Nabend
> Also ich habe mir mal so gedanken gemacht was in Cataclysm die neue (sichere) Hauptstadt wird
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke die neue Hauptstadt heisst "Catlantis" und erinnert an ein bereits bekanntes Sternentor aber das is nur ne Vermutung^^ (was dort sein wird erklärt sich denke ich selbst^^)
LG
Drago


----------



## Stealkiwi (10. September 2009)

dalaran wird größer und fliegt nach azeroth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das reicht mir schon =P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## John.D.Dorian (10. September 2009)

Wurde nicht bei der BlizzCon erwähnt, dass es eine Stadt namens "Sunken City" geben soll?

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (10. September 2009)

Undermine wird eine neue Hauptstadt für die Horde denke ich, ob die Worgen was ähnliches haben, keine Ahnung..


----------



## Topfkopf (10. September 2009)

ok, ich muss meine ausage von oben zurückziehen da ich die vermeintliche quelle nicht mehr finden kann.

Aber wenn es neue Hauptstädte gibt dann dürften das städte für die neuen rassen sein, Gilneas für die Worgen, und eine Altegoblinstadt auf den neuen Inseln oder eine neugebaute der goblins irgendwo an der Küste. Das wäre so meine vermutung.


----------



## Flonzo (10. September 2009)

Also ich glaube dass die alten Hauptstädte (also OG,UC,TB,UC,IF,SW usw.) auch die neuen Hauptstädte werden, da ja auch der neue Kontent praktisch in der alten welt spielt.
Da werden die Lehrer angepasst und schon läuft die Sache weiter... vielleicht  werden die Städte auch ein bisschen umgeändert.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. September 2009)

Wir schmeißen einfach die alten säcke aus Naxxramas raus und schippern mit dem Teil als "beute aus nordend" sozusagen in die alte Welt zurück und bauen uns daraus nen hübsches fliegendes Städtchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (10. September 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Wir schmeißen einfach die alten säcke aus Naxxramas raus und schippern mit dem Teil als "beute aus nordend" sozusagen in die alte Welt zurück und bauen uns daraus nen hübsches fliegendes Städtchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Um gottes Willen, ich kann diese Untoten-Gebäude nicht ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wäre für eine Dschungel-Haupstadt... leichte Troll-Feeling, allerdings halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich...
Das einzigste was einigermaßen in Frage kommt wäre Undermine


----------



## Jagbird (10. September 2009)

Oh Gott bloß keine neue Hauptstadt für beide Fraktionen. Und da Höllschrei der Allianz sowieso den Krieg Erklärt nachdem er der neue Kriegshäuptling der Horde wird wirds wohl hoffentlich nix damit.
ist doch voll dumm in einer Stadt nebeneinander her zu laufen und auf den Schlachtfeldern sich die Köpfe einschlagen.


----------



## Deadhunt (10. September 2009)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich für eine Troll- und Gnomhauptstadt bin ...
auch wenn das meiner Meinung nach nicht realistisch ist.


----------



## Flonzo (11. September 2009)

Jagbird schrieb:


> Oh Gott bloß keine neue Hauptstadt für beide Fraktionen. Und da Höllschrei der Allianz sowieso den Krieg Erklärt nachdem er der neue Kriegshäuptling der Horde wird wirds wohl hoffentlich nix damit.
> ist doch voll dumm in einer Stadt nebeneinander her zu laufen und auf den Schlachtfeldern sich die Köpfe einschlagen.



stimmt und es würde nicht so laggen wie in Dalaran bzw. damals Shattrath :-)


----------



## Maxam (11. September 2009)

Closed pls   so ein shit Uldum wird ne ini und meine Eltern sind Geschwister.


----------



## Maxam (11. September 2009)

Flonzo schrieb:


> Also ich glaube dass die alten Hauptstädte (also OG,UC,TB,UC,IF,SW usw.) auch die neuen Hauptstädte werden, da ja auch der neue Kontent praktisch in der alten welt spielt.
> Da werden die Lehrer angepasst und schon läuft die Sache weiter... vielleicht  werden die Städte auch ein bisschen umgeändert.



In SW wird das zwergenvirtel weggebombt ...


----------



## Maine- (11. September 2009)

vll sowas wie echsenkessel . wo man erstmal hin schwimmen muss und wenn man drine ist , ist man vor wasser geschützt . oder halt nen schild wie damals von dalaran wo man sich aber nur hinporten kann wär auch mal was ^^


----------



## Don_ftw (11. September 2009)

warierking schrieb:


> aber wo kommt die dann hin ?
> Shattrath und Dalaran waren immer zentral .. aber beim malstrom ?!?



Die Stadt is mitten im mehr ^^ vil kann man rüberfliegen (da fliegen in der alten welt ja gestattet sein wird) und ne art tiefenbahn runter nach atlantis ^^


----------



## Topfkopf (11. September 2009)

Maxam schrieb:


> Closed pls   so ein shit Uldum wird ne ini und meine Eltern sind Geschwister.



Also die 2. Aussage ist 100% korrekt das sieht man an deinem Post. Denn wenn das falsch wäre wärst du nicht der erste Closedschreier. Im übrigen ist das hier kein Shit, es geht darum zu spekulieren ob es eine neue Hauptstadt geben könnte, wo diese hinkommen könnte und wer diese bekommt. Also tu uns nen gefallen, /Close deinen Kopf damit nicht mehr soviel scheiße raussickert und geh wieder Hello Kitty online spielen, da brauchst du auch keine Angst vor bösen großen Hauptstadtspekulationen zu haben.

btw: 2. aussage stimmt auch, Uldum wird die fortsetzung von HDB und HDS.


----------



## The-Dragon (11. September 2009)

Ihr solltet euch alle nochmal genau durchlesen, was auf der BlizzCon gesagt und in den Panels diskutiert wurde sowie was in den BluePosts bekanntgegeben wurde.

Diese Unterwasserstadt, von der hier öfter die Rede ist, wird eine komplett neue Zone etwas südlich des Mahlstroms für Charaktere der Stufe 78-81. Ebenso wird Uldum zu einem neuen Gebiet.

Was OG angeht: Die Stadt wird durch den Cataclysm stark beschädigt, aber da wir erst einige Monate später wieder nach Kalimdor kommen zum Zeitpunkt des Releases wird OG sich im Wiederaufbau befinden.

Die Hauptstadt der Goblins, Undermine auf der Insel Kezam, wurde durch den Cataclysm höchstwahrscheinlich zerstört. Darum flüchten die Goblins doch überhaupt erst aus ihrer Heimat und stranden auf den verlorenen Inseln. Das sie da nicht bleiben, sollte klar sein. Und das sie nur eine kleine Fraktion innerhalb ihrer Rasse bilden, sollte auch klar sein.

In Gilneas gab es einen Bürgerkrieg, die Stadt ist verwüstet, die Worgen fliehen ins Umland und müssen hier die Verlassenen abwehren. Zukünftig werden Schlachten zwischen der Horde und der Allianz um die Herrschaft über Gilneas in der Stadt stattfinden.

Ob Gnomeregan zurückerobert wird oder ob die Trolle endlich eine eigene Stadt kriegen, oder Beides, darüber wurde seitens Blizzard noch kein Wort verloren. Das Einzige, was gesagt wurde ist, das sie keine neue neutrale Stadt haben möchten, der Konflikt zwischen den Fraktionen wird in Cataclysm neu entfacht und verstärkt im Vordergrund stehen. Da wäre eine solche Stadt nur hinderlich.

Was Auberdine und das Eschental angeht, hier wird sich Einiges ändern. Astranaar wird beispielsweise von der Horde eingenommen, der Außenposten am Zoramgarstrand zur Festung ausgebaut. Auberdine wird zerstört, die Nachtelfen bauen sich weiter nördlich eine neue Basis.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, eine Unterwasserstadt alla Atlantis fände ich auch großartig, aber das wird es so nicht geben. Sondern als ganzes Gebiet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Außerdem fände ich es wirklich besser, wenn man sich wieder auf die vorhandenen Städte verteilt und diese wieder mehr in den Vordergrund rückt. Übrigens sollen hier Portale in die neuen Gebiete entstehen.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (11. September 2009)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch alle nochmal genau durchlesen, was auf der BlizzCon gesagt und in den Panels diskutiert wurde sowie was in den BluePosts bekanntgegeben wurde.
> 
> Diese Unterwasserstadt, von der hier öfter die Rede ist, wird eine komplett neue Zone etwas südlich des Mahlstroms für Charaktere der Stufe 78-81. Ebenso wird Uldum zu einem neuen Gebiet.
> 
> ...




Du kannst doch nicht erwarten das sich die Leute diese Infos besorgen, das würde doch Arbeit machen, da ist das Gefasel doch viel einfacher.

Trotzdem gut zusammengefaßt, aber einen Fehler macht ihr alle: Atlantis ist eine _untergegangene_ Stadt, also eine zerstörte, die ursprünglich auch _über_ Wasser beheimatet gewesen ist.


----------



## schmetti (11. September 2009)

Serpen schrieb:


> genau eine horden-seite und eine allianz-seite und wer rüber kommt wird erstmal durch die mangel genommen XD
> 
> 
> 
> *hust*DDR*hust*




Ist doch voll daneben oder kannst du mir erklären was ein spiel mit *DDR* zu tun hat ?


----------



## jigglersmaster (11. September 2009)

> Trotzdem gut zusammengefaßt, aber einen Fehler macht ihr alle: Atlantis ist eine _untergegangene_ Stadt, also eine zerstörte, die ursprünglich auch _über_ Wasser beheimatet gewesen ist.



Die Stadt die zu nem neuen lvl gebiet wird, war wahrscheinlich auch mal überwasser bevor die Nachtelfen halb Kalimdor weggesprengt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht so aus als ob alle neuen Zonen sowieso miteinander verbunden sind über Deepholm: http://www.wow.com/gallery/cataclysm-zones/2226108/


----------



## bloodstar (11. September 2009)

für was braucht man ne neue hauptstadt wenn es in der alten welt ist?


----------



## Shadowcreeper (11. September 2009)

Als einzige mögliche Hauptstadt wäre anhand dieses Bildes das zentral gelegene Vashj'ir...
Da sich der Name allerdings schon extrem nach Nagas anhört und die ja nicht allzu beliebt
sind und außerdem schon angekündigt wurde dass es keine neue Hauptstadt geben wird
sehr unwarscheinlich^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (11. September 2009)

Kartoffelman schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es wird keine neue Hauptstadt geben, denn Cataclysm spielt ja in der alten Welt und dort gibt es ja schon 4 bzw. 8 Hauptstädte.



/sign.


----------



## MoonFrost (11. September 2009)

LordMyself schrieb:


> Es ist mir eigtl nicht so wichtig, dass ne neue Hauptstadt dazukommt, nur wenn, dann bitte diesesmal mit AH!!! ... ^^
> Auch wenn ich zu wissen glaube, warum die Shatt und Dala kein AH haben, wäre ich sehr dafür ^^
> 
> 
> Edit: Eigtl binn ich sogar gegen ne neue Hauptstadt, weil sich irgendwie der Sinn dafür erübricht, meiner Meinung nach.



in dala is ein ah. ingi ftw.


----------



## Xoulinia Jenkins (11. September 2009)

Ich denke das die beiden Neuen Rassen auch neue Hauptstädte mitbringen werden. Und eine neue Zuflucht naja ich weiß nicht so ganz könnte ja auch so sein das keine neue kommt sondern OG und IF wieder verstärkt benutzt werden bzw die neuen Städte der neuen Rassen.


----------



## SeelenGeist (11. September 2009)

Also neue Hauptstädte wäre zwar nett, aber ich finde nun sie doch recht unnötig.

Wenn Blizzard die Hauptstädte überarbeitet (Orgrimmar ist bekannt) wäre ich auch zufrieden.
Zumindest ein neuer Look wäre geil.. wie gennant mit Dunkeleisenplatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll man bittesehr mit wieder mal neue Hauptstädte? Dann ist Dalaran / Shattrath noch leerer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (11. September 2009)

Kartoffelman schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es wird keine neue Hauptstadt geben, denn Cataclysm spielt ja in der alten Welt und dort gibt es ja schon 4 bzw. 8 Hauptstädte.



Dann wärs aber wieder doof mit den Berufen bzw. Marken usw. 
Bis jetzt wars immer eine Hauptstadt ohne AH.


----------



## Shizo. (11. September 2009)

Naja dann wär ich eher für eine Worgen und eine Goblin Hauptstadt als 1 ne neutrale  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten Alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (11. September 2009)

WoWler24692 schrieb:


> Träum weiter Junge xD
> "Ihr betretet: Kalimdor, von der Allianz besetzte Zone!"
> wohl eher
> 
> ...



Jo ich geb dir voll recht. Aber wenn man die östlichen königreiche, outland und northrend betritt steht da. " Ihr betretet xxx, Allianz was is das??? HIER HERRSCHT DIE HORDE"
Obwohl ne warte... Das steht ja bei kalimdor dann auch :/ Wir sind halt einfach besser und unser Herrscher hat bei weitem nicht so eine schw*le frisur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrAkE (11. September 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Ja vllt wie sone kuppel (denkt euch die kuppel die im altenhügelland ist) die unter wasser ist^^ so  wie inner tiefenbahn



Nur ma zur info deine Pinke Kuppel da die war bei BC 
da ist jetzt ein Krater und wieso?

weil da Dalaran war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




----------------------------------

unterwasser wäre was schönes oder einfach garkeine neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (11. September 2009)

Barbossa94 schrieb:


> Dann wärs aber wieder doof mit den Berufen bzw. Marken usw.
> Bis jetzt wars immer eine Hauptstadt ohne AH.



welche hatte denn zu klassik kein AH wenn du sagst schon immer?^^


----------



## Bighorn (11. September 2009)

Soweit ich weiß werden nur die alten überarbeitet. UC ist ja zb im Moment garnicht aus der Luft erreichbar das soll sich ändern. Sprich die alte Oberstadt wird mit integriert.


----------



## Sprite13 (11. September 2009)

Es wird Deepholme bzw. Tiefenheim. Soll unter Dun morogh ungefähr liegen. Genaueres ist aber nicht bekannt.


----------



## Bighorn (11. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> welche hatte denn zu klassik kein AH wenn du sagst schon immer?^^



TB hatte garantiert kein AH, UC bin ich mir nicht sicher glaube aber auch nicht.


----------



## LiamProd (11. September 2009)

Kartoffelman schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es wird keine neue Hauptstadt geben, denn Cataclysm spielt ja in der alten Welt und dort gibt es ja schon 4 bzw. 8 Hauptstädte.




So seh ich die Sache auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dude281275 (11. September 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> TB hatte garantiert kein AH, UC bin ich mir nicht sicher glaube aber auch nicht.



stimmt 100% og war die einzige stadt mit ah

und ich glaub nicht das es neue bzw die alten hauptstädte noch geben wird da og zerstört wird sw soll ja brennen... meiner meinung nach wird es sowas wie auffanglager geben


----------



## Jurok (11. September 2009)

Cataclysm ist doch mit Deathwing und Azshara oder? Zumindest steht auf der Seite auch über sie etwas. Ich vermute das sie beide im neuen Add On zur Strecke gebracht oder zumindest "besiegt" werden. Könnte mir soetwas vorstellen wie: 

Azshara -> Illidan
Deathwing -> Kil Jeaden  

Also kommen ja schätze ich die Mahlstrom Inseln auch dazu und eventuell gibt es dort eine neue Hauptstadt, die sogar auch unter Wasser sein könnte.

Haben sie nicht mal erwähnt das sie die Geschichte jetzt relativ schnell zu Ende bringen wollen um die Story neu voran zu treiben? Das würde erklären warum sie diese 2 "Endgegner" aufeinmal bringen, evt. noch ein alter Gott. Anschließend bis Level 90 und der Smaragdgrüne Traum/Alptraum mit den restlichen alten Göttern, ka mehr genau wie viele überig sind und wenn es dann bis Level 100 geht kommt der letzte Kampf gegen die Legion(Kil Jaeden in voller Pracht). Anschließend, vorrausgesetzt es geht weiter, gibts noch Heldenlevel oder sowas, wir werden nahezu unbesiegbar. Schlagen noch "neue" Bosse vor oder nachdem wir Sargeras besiegt haben. 

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2015, WoW hat das Ende erreicht und es geht erst mit WoW 2 oder sonst einem neuen MMo von Blizz weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (11. September 2009)

Vielleicht zieht Dalaran (als Neutrale Stadt) ja auch wieder zurück, da ja Storytechnisch die Gefahr durch den LK und die Blauen geband sind. Evtl gibts dann Am boden ne Kleine Ersatzstadt...


----------



## Dany_ (11. September 2009)

meinte mal irgenwo dass Sw auch verändert wird! (glaub bluepost) und OG sieht man ja im Trailer darauf lässt sich schließen -> Portal in den beiden Städten? (achtung: nur spekulationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Denke SW/OG werden die Hauptstädte der jeweiligen Fraktion


----------



## BlackSun84 (11. September 2009)

Man braucht keine neue Hauptstadt. Entweder man geht nach Dalaran und kommt von dort aus überallhin oder man nutzt die nächste Hauptstadt, die bei den verstreuten Gebieten am besten liegt (z.B. Hyjal als Hordler OG, südliche Brachland T.


----------



## Aznom (11. September 2009)

SW war, ist und bleibt meine Hauptstadt!


----------



## FonKeY (11. September 2009)

WoWler24692 schrieb:


> Alsooo.... Shattrath steht auf der Erde, Dalaran fliegt in der Luft also könnte mit Cataclysm doch sowas wie Atlantis kommen. Also ich wär dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




unter wasser wäe geil..über all glaswände das hätte stil unterwasssermobs und pflanzen^^...da kann blizzard mal in die designer tasche greifen^^


----------



## Mo3 (11. September 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> ...
> Uldum (wird eine Ini, also eher unwahrscheinlich)
> ...




Uldum wird keine Instanz sondern ein Gebiet!
In Uldum wird es wahrscheinlich eine Ini geben.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (11. September 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ne neue Stadt kommt mit freundlichen Murlocs oder so^^




/sign


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (11. September 2009)

Maxam schrieb:


> Closed pls so ein shit Uldum wird ne ini und meine Eltern sind Geschwister.




glaub ich dir sogar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(...ironie ne?^^)


----------



## Tropico (11. September 2009)

Also ich bin mir zu 1000% sicher das wegen den goblins UNDERMINE eine neue Hauptstadt wird.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (11. September 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> TB hatte garantiert kein AH, UC bin ich mir nicht sicher glaube aber auch nicht.




uc hatt ein ah, mehr oder weniger das is kein eigens haus also fällt das h von ah weg aber es hatt ein ah ^^


----------



## Crudelus (11. September 2009)

/vote 4 trollhauptstadt

sollten die gnome nicht gnomeregan bekommen oder ist das nur ein gerücht gewesen?

ansonsten hm ja unterwasserstadt wär schon imba
bin aber für keine neutrale hauptstadt mehr, das nervt iwi mit der anderen verhassten fraktion da rummzustehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Echse/LS (13. September 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass es eine neutrale Hauptstadt geben wird. Neutrale Hauptstadt = Allianz und Horde lebt nebeneinander friedlich zusammen. Laut Blizzard soll aber der Horde/Allianz Konflikt verstärkt werden, ergo käme so ein friedliches Zusammenleben wohl nicht wirklich passend ;-)


----------



## Jakobh (13. September 2009)

Bin für Undermine und Gilneas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Von Gilneas halt ein nicht umkämpfter Teil)


----------



## Zapler (13. September 2009)

Naja wie wärs mit ner neutralen haupstadt wo es eine horde hälfte und eine alianz hälfte gibt und in der mitte is ein Pvp gebiet der mittelteil komplet zerstört und brennend^^


----------



## Jakobh (13. September 2009)

Zapler schrieb:


> Naja wie wärs mit ner neutralen haupstadt wo es eine horde hälfte und eine alianz hälfte gibt und in der mitte is ein Pvp gebiet der mittelteil komplet zerstört und brennend^^




Das währ mal ne cooler Idee


----------



## Slarianox (13. September 2009)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Es wird Deepholme bzw. Tiefenheim. Soll unter Dun morogh ungefähr liegen. Genaueres ist aber nicht bekannt.



Eher Nicht Deepholme wird eine Instanz in der man Später wohl auch auf Deathwing stossen wird (so ne ini ala Echsenkessel mit mehreren Instanzen )


----------



## Astray (13. September 2009)

Bighorn schrieb:


> TB hatte garantiert kein AH, UC bin ich mir nicht sicher glaube aber auch nicht.





vushiTanksPDK schrieb:


> uc hatt ein ah, mehr oder weniger das is kein eigens haus also fällt das h von ah weg aber es hatt ein ah ^^



Am anfang hatte gar keine Hauptstadt ein AH, außer Orgrimmar und Ironforge. Darum spielte sich das Leben auch an diesen beiden Orten ab und nicht wie z.B. auf Allianzseite in Sturmwind, welche ja als Stadt meiner Meinung nach eine viel bessere Infrastruktur zeigt. Die Auktionshäuser kamen erst später in alle Hauptstädte (aber noch vor BC). Orgrimmar und Ironforge blieben aber für die Spieler weiterhin die Wichtigsten Städte.

PS: Ich glaube auch das es keine Hauptstadt wie Dalaran, oder Shattrath geben wird, da wie hier schon genug leute Richtig sagten "Es gibt bereits genug Städte in der alte welt".


----------



## Eyatrian (13. September 2009)

reappy schrieb:


> {...} nur weil die Stadt kurz vor nem Herzinfarkt ist.




nur weil dein PC kurz vor einem Herzinfarkt ist!


----------



## Astray (13. September 2009)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> nur weil dein PC kurz vor einem Herzinfarkt ist!



/sign Auf dem Server wo ich spiele ist eigentlich immer gut was los und Ordentlich voll, aber es läuft in der City alles Recht flüssig und sauber und kann nicht klagen. Mein Rechner ist nun auch nit neu, ca. 3 Jahre alt. Dalaran könnte total leer sein, würde glaub ich auch nicht flüssiger laufen, als im moment.


----------



## Shac (14. September 2009)

Slarianox schrieb:


> Eher Nicht Deepholme wird eine Instanz in der man Später wohl auch auf Deathwing stossen wird (so ne ini ala Echsenkessel mit mehreren Instanzen )



Deepholme wird das größte neue Gebiet von Cataclysm. Deathwing bricht von dort aus und versteckt sich danach in den Highlands über Grim Batol.
Deepholme liegt im übrigen unter dem Flecken Erde westlich von Dun Morogh.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

schon mal über die alten hauptstädte nachgedacht?


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

So wie ich das sehe wird es für jede Fraktion eine neue Hauptstadt geben. Die Blutelfen/Draenei bei BC brachten ihre eigene Stadt mit also wieso nicht auch die Goblins/Worgen?


----------



## rafax271 (14. September 2009)

Es wird im Gebiet Tiefenheim zwei voneinander getrennte "Hubs" geben für Allianz und Horde, die jeweils so funktionieren wie bisher Shattrath und Dalaran. Spekulieren muss man eigentlich nicht darüber, weil es bei der Blizzcon gesagt und auch in einem Screenshot (Karte von Tiefenheim) gezeigt wurde.


----------



## noizycat (14. September 2009)

Deepholm wird evl. keine Hauptstadt in dem Sinne haben, ich meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass das trotzdem ein zentraler "Verteiler" wird, mit diversen Portalverbinden ...
Edit: Mist, da war wer schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Worgen ihre Stadt in Gilneas und die Goblins eine auf ihnen Inseln bekommen ...


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

goblins wohnen doch bei den orks und trolle machen sich was neues oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## Kayzu (14. September 2009)

Um mal Klugscheisser zu spielen.

Cataclysm spielt in der "alten" Welt, folglich wird es keine neuen Hauptstädte geben, sondern die alten bleiben so wie sie sind.
Orgrimmar wird es ja so bekanntlich nimmer geben, aber da lass ich mich überraschen.

Undercity wird ja umgebaut um Flugmpunttauglich zu sein.

Gilneas wird die Hauptstadt der Worgen, hatte man ja schon gesehen, Goblins keine Ahnung.

Denke nicht dass es irgendeine "neue" Hauptstadt gibt wie Dala oder Shatt, wäre ja auch schwachsinn, da wir kein neues Gebiet haben so wie in den anderen 2 Erweiterungen.


----------



## spacekeks007 (14. September 2009)

wozu eine neue hauptstadt ind er alten welt da sind schon genug 

orgrimmar donnerfels silbermond unterstadt

sturmwind eisenschmiede danarssus exodar


die werden wol reichen um sich in der alten welt herum zu tummeln für die jeweilige fraktion.


----------



## Yaglan (14. September 2009)

Slarianox schrieb:


> Da Das Addon ja nicht Direckt im Mahlstrom sondern auf den Beiden Kontinenten Spielt und Deathwing der endboss ist (reine Logik wäre es aufm Mahlstrom würde Ashzara als endboss sein, und ich denke nicht das die nette dame sich mit Deathwing en Addon teilen mag ^^) naja wie auch immer, WÄRE es Mahlstrom würde ich Zandalaar als Neue Hauptstadt sehen, aber in Cataclysm hmm.... Berechtigte frage.. Gerüchte sagen das Gnomeregan und das neue OG die beiden Neuen Städte sind aber ich würde auf eine Hauptstadt wo Alle völker vereint vorkommen (wie Shatt waren ja die Draenei hauptsächlich, Dalaran Die Kirin Tor) und in der Neuen eben eine Wo alle Rassen, auch Wrorgen und Goblins hausen, aber wo Keine ahnung kann mir kein Realistischen Platz dafür vorstellen




Tja leider kommt Azshara im Addon voruund wird mit einen Patch als Raidboss ändern. Ich verstehe aber auch nicht wieso diese Kreatur immer so hoch eingeschäzt wird.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Tja leider kommt Azshara im Addon voruund wird mit einen Patch als Raidboss ändern. Ich verstehe aber auch nicht wieso diese Kreatur immer so hoch eingeschäzt wird.


WEil sie eine der mächtigsten Kreaturen ist vll?


----------



## Schmiddel (14. September 2009)

Ich denke nicht, das neue Hauptstädte kommen....vorallem da es auf der alten Welt genug gibt. Unabhänig davon werden Daleran bzw. Shattrath weiter für die Spieler interessant bleiben. Nur hier gibt es (im Moment) Portale, um überall relativ schnell hinzukommen.
Allerdings werden sich die Städte nach meiner Ansicht verändern. Da man vermutlich an dem Markensystem weiter festhalten wird, werden neue Markenhändler in den alten Städten eingefügt werden müssen.  Genauso wird es neuen NPC´s geben, wo man Daily´s (Hero und Normal), Angeldaily, Kochdaily usw. annehmen kann. Und das trifft dann auf alle Städte zu. Mann kann wohl schlecht Angeldaily in SW/UC und Kochdaily IF/OG bloss annehmen. 
Bei einer neuen Hauptstadt würde man das natürlich umgehen....


----------



## Yaglan (14. September 2009)

rafax271 schrieb:


> Es wird im Gebiet Tiefenheim zwei voneinander getrennte "Hubs" geben für Allianz und Horde, die jeweils so funktionieren wie bisher Shattrath und Dalaran. Spekulieren muss man eigentlich nicht darüber, weil es bei der Blizzcon gesagt und auch in einem Screenshot (Karte von Tiefenheim) gezeigt wurde.




Es wurde gesagt das es da keine Statd geben wird.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (14. September 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Nabend
> Also ich habe mir mal so gedanken gemacht was in Cataclysm die neue (sichere) Hauptstadt wird
> 
> 
> ...




Bevor die Leute nach meinem Post anfangen zu flamen schonmal der Hinweis vorab, dass ich mir nicht alle Posts durchgelesen habe und meine Aussage nur auf Vermutungen beruht. Sollte jemand meine Vermutungen widerlegen können, so bitte ich denjenigen/diejenige mich freundlich darauf hinzuweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich vermute an dieser Stelle einfach mal, dass es wohl keine neue Haupstadt geben wird. Soweit ich informiert bin, hat Blizzard das kommende Addon ja wieder in die alte Welt gelegt, damit dieser wieder belebter wird. Und ich denke mal, dass Blizzard auch das mit den alten Haupstädten vor hat. Zu BC-Zeiten hielten sich alle in Shatt auf und zur Zeit laufen alle in Dalaran rum. Die alten Städte sind wie ausgestorben und man schaut dort nur mal vorbei, wenn man mal schnell zum Auktionshaus will, da es eben diese in den Hauptstädten der Addons nicht gibt.

Wenn es also eine neue Hauptstadt geben sollte, wird man es wohl nicht erreichen, dass man sich wieder verstärkt in Stormwind, Ironforge, Darnassus und Exodar (respektive Orgrimmar, Thunderbluff, Undercity und Silbermond auf Seiten der Horde) aufhält.
Es kann natürlich sein, dass ich mich in meiner Annahme irre und absolut falsch liege ^^ .

Ich für meinen Teil muss eingestehen, dass ich es schade finden würde, wenn es eine neue Hauptstadt geben würde. Auf Seiten der Allianz finde ich gerade Stormwind und Ironforge richtig geil und würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn dort mal wieder was los wäre :-) . Spieler aus Classic-Zeiten erinnern sich bestimmt noch daran, als man Ironforge auch als Lag-City bezeichnet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## FonKeY (14. September 2009)

natürlich wäre es cool wenn in den alten städten wieder leben herrschen würde....doch einen unterwasser stadt hätte auch ihren reiz...daher bin ich offen für beides


----------



## Devide86 (14. September 2009)

unter wasser is soweit ich weiß nur der palast von vashis mutter oder eigenes weiß ich grad nicht  

ich verwette mit euch mein letzen g wens nicht ne schwebende insel sein wir da man ab dem addon ja in der alten welt fliegen kan wird es 110 % sowas geben ähnlich dalaran 

btw 
Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

ps das is noch nicht alles ihr könnt euch hiernach noch auf einen addon freuen wen der nicht wie der cataclysm in 2 aufgeteilt wird um kohle zu schäffeln sollte es bei einem bleiben aber so wie ich blizz kenne werden die folgenden 20 lvl auch auf 5er aufgeteilt um das ede möglichs lange hinaus zu zögern


----------



## rafax271 (14. September 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Es wurde gesagt das es da keine Statd geben wird.



Hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet^^
"Hub" bedeutet sowas wie Verteiler, d. h. du kommst von dort aus in andere Gebiete/Städte.
Wie gesagt, man braucht eigentlich hier gar nicht weiter spekulieren oder vermuten, weil die Sache ganz klar auf der Blizzcon erwähnt wurde. Ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal: Es wird im Gebiet in Tiefenheim für die Allianz und die Horde zwei voneinander getrennte Hubs geben, also keine neue, neutrale Hauptstadt.


----------



## Männchen (14. September 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ne neue Stadt kommt mit freundlichen Murlocs oder so^^



Nö, denke eher das es keine neue Hauptstadt gibt. Für das eventuelle Mahlstrom Add-On von lvl 86-90 wäre so eine Hauptstadt denkbar.


----------



## Keltulas (14. September 2009)

es wird kein mahlstrom add on geben! was meint ihr warum die goblins jetzt bei der horde sind? ihre heimatinseln wurden von naturkatastrophen zerstört. gilneas wurde jetzt auch schon für die worgen verwendet kann also auch keine high level zone mehr sein. kul tiras ist ein schlachtfeld und vash'ir ist auch schon eine zone. außerden dürfen wir azshara schon in cataclysm verhauen. achja grim batol is ja auch als 80-85 level zone benutzt worden. der einzige inhalt den ein mealstrom addon also bieten würde würde wohl daraus bestehn sich auf den broken isles in die sonne zu legen!

außerdem wurde orgrimmar NICHT zerstört und auch nicht beschädigt. an alle die das behaupten habt ihr euch überhaupt mal den trailer angeschaut? wenn nein dann solltet ihr das nachholen und dann drück mal genau bei der stelle 0:31 auf pause! seht ihr das? das ist orgrimmar! sieht für mich irgendwie nicht zerstört aus oder?? btw, wird sogar eine direkte verbindung zwischen orgrimmar und azshara gebaut!

so damit dürfte das mal geklärt sein und es wird KEINE neue hauptstadt geben weil in den gebieten wo das add on spielt bereits 8 hauptstädte existieren und keine ahnung wie ihr auf den mist kommt das gnomeregan eine stadt wird das ist doch schon eine instanz wie soll das gehen? 

/sarkasmus on

aber wahrscheinlich habt ihr recht natürlich wird gnomeregan die gnomen hauptstadt, thrall wird auch der nächste wächter von tirisfal genau, und nicht zu vergessen dass cairne bluthuf von garrosh getötet wird weil er die horde verraten hat! achja natürlich gibt thrall auch seinen posten als kriegshäuptling an garrosh ab, weil er ja auch ein ach so gutmütiger und friedliebender ork ist!

/sarkasmus off

man man man es wurde doch auf der blizzcon schon alles gesagt und alle gerüchte wurden ausgeräumt wie kann es da sein dass ihr immernoch mmo-champion glaubt in einigen dingen hatte er ja recht keine frage aber dass orgrimmar zerstört wird und thrall wächter wird, das dürfte sich doch seit der blizzcon erledigt haben!


----------



## Shamman (14. September 2009)

Devide86 schrieb:


> unter wasser is soweit ich weiß nur der palast von vashis mutter oder eigenes weiß ich grad nicht
> 
> ich verwette mit euch mein letzen g wens nicht ne schwebende insel sein wir da man ab dem addon ja in der alten welt fliegen kan wird es 110 % sowas geben ähnlich dalaran
> 
> ...


also diese liste stimmt nicht hat blizzard selbst bestätigt die ham sie irwann gemacht aber sie stimmt nicht
weiß nich ob dus weißt und auf irwas deswegen hinweisen wolltest
aber wie gesagt SIE STIMMT NICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

die liste wurde nicht mal von blizz gemacht :/


----------



## Yaglan (14. September 2009)

Das Addon was jetzt kommt hat was mit den Maelstrom zu tuen das gehört mit zum Addon.


----------



## Echse/LS (14. September 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Tja leider kommt Azshara im Addon voruund wird mit einen Patch als Raidboss ändern. Ich verstehe aber auch nicht wieso diese Kreatur immer so hoch eingeschäzt wird.



Du weisst aber schon, dass Azshara als eine der mächtigsten, wenn nicht die mächtigste, Magierin gilt, oder? ^^


----------



## Yaglan (14. September 2009)

Und denn noch wird sie sehr wahrscheinlich ein einfacher Raidboss in einer eigenen Raidinstance in diesen Addon sein.


----------



## Buschwalker (14. September 2009)

Sertorius90 schrieb:


> glaube auch dass es keine neue Hauptstadt geben wird wäre überflüssig...


Für die Horde wird es ne neue Hauptstadt gebn, weil OG zerstört wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maggis (14. September 2009)

Buschwalker schrieb:


> Für die Horde wird es ne neue Hauptstadt gebn, weil OG zerstört wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch, OG wird mit Stahl "überzogen".
Sieh dir den Trailer nochmal genau an und lies alle Infos zum AddOn durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keltulas (14. September 2009)

selbstzitat stinkt ich weis aber:



> außerdem wurde orgrimmar NICHT zerstört und auch nicht beschädigt. an alle die das behaupten habt ihr euch überhaupt mal den trailer angeschaut? wenn nein dann solltet ihr das nachholen und dann drück mal genau bei der stelle 0:31 auf pause! seht ihr das? das ist orgrimmar! sieht für mich irgendwie nicht zerstört aus oder?? btw, wird sogar eine direkte verbindung zwischen orgrimmar und azshara gebaut!


----------



## Wynd (14. September 2009)

würde storytechnisch nicht richtig sinn machen, aber ich hätte spaß dran. irgendwo müssen ja auch neue fraktionen kommen bzw. beheimatet sein. müsste ja nicht unbedingt DIE neue *haupt*stadt werden sondern einfach eine normale große stadt bzw. ein lager, außenposten, was auch immer. würde man diese am maelstrom ansiedeln (die unterwasserstadt, von der hier geschrieben wurde) wäre man zumindest schonmal relativ zentral auf der karte.


----------



## Shac (14. September 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Um mal Klugscheisser zu spielen.
> 
> Cataclysm spielt in der "alten" Welt, folglich wird es keine neuen Hauptstädte geben, sondern die alten bleiben so wie sie sind.
> Orgrimmar wird es ja so bekanntlich nimmer geben, aber da lass ich mich überraschen.
> ...



Gilneas wird nicht die Hauptstadt der Worge sondern ein Pvp-Gebiet.



Yaglan schrieb:


> Tja leider kommt Azshara im Addon voruund wird mit einen Patch als Raidboss ändern. Ich verstehe aber auch nicht wieso diese Kreatur immer so hoch eingeschäzt wird.



Azshara war schon eine der mächtigsten Wesen vor der großen Teilung danach wurde sie durch die alten Götter noch mächtiger.



Yaglan schrieb:


> Es wurde gesagt das es da keine Statd geben wird.



Ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen(keine Ahnung wos war) wo gesagt wurde Orgims Hammer und die Himmelsbrecher würden nach Deepholm verlegt werden.
Weiß aber nicht inwieweit diese Info stimmt.


----------



## Swisslion (15. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

also ich bin mal beim surfen auf MMO-champion.com auf was interessantes gestossen das bild is von der Blizzcon 

hab ich in ca 500 bildern gefunden und die rede is grad über das gebiet Grim batol im sumpfland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ned so der meister im englisch also kanns auch um was anderes gehn.

hoffe habe geholfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakosh (27. September 2009)

Kann das mal wer mit Fortgeschrittenen Englischkünsten übersetzen? Normales Schulenglisch beherrsche ich nahezu perfekt , aber das Mythen und Fantasy (Fach-)Englisch kapier ich nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (27. September 2009)

-Grim Batol: Wurde in 2-geteilt von Todesschwinge
-hab kein plan was Headquarters heissen soll
-2 Neue Portal-Städte für Horde und Alliance
-Die roten Drachen wurden zurückgeschlagen und jetzt is dort ne Basis
-Neue Flugrute(?) zu Twilight Highlands


----------



## Zer0X (27. September 2009)

-Hauptquartier (Basis) des Schattenhammer Clans

-New Flight = Neuer Aspekt (so wie, die gelben von hdz, die roten inner drachenöde und malygos der blaue, usw.)


----------



## Bader1 (27. September 2009)

Ah das sind dann die, die auch im Trailer kurz zusehen waren.


----------



## Bitorez (27. September 2009)

ich glaub nicht das es sowas Unterwassermäßiges wird.... ich hätte aber auch keine idee was es sonst sein könnte, vllt nur das es gar kein sicheres Städtchen geben wird weil es ja in der "alten" Welt spielt und da schon genug große städte rumstehen 

Und allein schon wotlk mit dalaran war extremer schwachsinn (Dalaran wurde ja in der Warcraft Geschichte [nicht die WoW Geschichte] von Archimonde und noch irgendeinem Platt gemacht )


----------



## feuerteufell (27. September 2009)

Denke auch das es keine geben wird blizz hat ja gemeint sie wollen den konflikt zwischen horde und allianz wieder verstärkt ins licht bringen da kommt es nicht gut wenn sie nebeneinander friedlich hin und her hüpfen.


----------



## Bader1 (27. September 2009)

Bitorez schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht das es sowas Unterwassermäßiges wird.... ich hätte aber auch keine idee was es sonst sein könnte, vllt nur das es gar kein sicheres Städtchen geben wird weil es ja in der "alten" Welt spielt und da schon genug große städte rumstehen
> 
> Und allein schon wotlk mit dalaran war extremer schwachsinn (Dalaran wurde ja in der Warcraft Geschichte [nicht die WoW Geschichte] von Archimonde und noch irgendeinem Platt gemacht )



Es wurde wieder aufgebaut >.>

Und da steht ja, es wird 2 neue Port-Städte geben. Also für beide Fraktionen.


----------



## dashofi (27. September 2009)

Kartoffelman schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es wird keine neue Hauptstadt geben, denn Cataclysm spielt ja in der alten Welt und dort gibt es ja schon 4 bzw. 8 Hauptstädte.






/sign


----------



## Xiut (27. September 2009)

Ich denke mal das wird so sein wie bei BC. Goblins bekommen eine Stadt und die Worgen.


----------



## Abigayle (27. September 2009)

Noch mehr verlassene Hauptstädte? Hmmm, ne, also die Idee finde ich nicht so prickelnd. Sehe ja jetzt schon die Heuballen in Darnassus rumfliegen. (für alle dies nicht wissen: Alte Western 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Firechaos (27. September 2009)

Naja ich fänd es gut wenn die Gnome und die trolle ne Hauptstadt bekommen.Die lungern ja nur in If und Og rum ^^Für die Gnome so ne hightech Unterwasserstadt und für die trolle vllt. ein riesiges Schiff im Trollstyle^^


----------



## Schlaviner (27. September 2009)

Ich persönlich als Gnom würd mich auf Gnomeregan freuen ^^
is zwar nur ally aber was solls..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabbel3 (27. September 2009)

Shac schrieb:


> Deepholme wird das größte neue Gebiet von Cataclysm. Deathwing bricht von dort aus und versteckt sich danach in den Highlands über Grim Batol.
> Deepholme liegt im übrigen unter dem Flecken Erde westlich von Dun Morogh.



ich hab mal ne frage:
wie ist dieser deathwing nach unten in die erde gekommen?
so wie alle von dem reden muss der ja sehr sehr groß sein und dann müsste es ja iwo ein großes loch geben (oder tunnel) oder nicht?


----------



## Bellthane (28. September 2009)

Sabbel3 schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage:
> wie ist dieser deathwing nach unten in die erde gekommen?
> so wie alle von dem reden muss der ja sehr sehr groß sein und dann müsste es ja iwo ein großes loch geben (oder tunnel) oder nicht?



Wurde der nicht von Alexstrasza bei Grim Batol unter die Erde gesperrt?


----------



## Treni (28. September 2009)

egal, hauptsache besser wie dalaran


----------



## BloodlYy (28. September 2009)

Wen die Orgrimmar echt verstärken wollen, sollten sie erstmal den Hintereingang dicht machen *hust*


----------



## lord just (28. September 2009)

also nochmals. wenn ihr englisch könnte, dann guckt euch die videos von der blizzcon an. es wurde ganz klipp und klar gesagt, dass es keine neue neutrale stadt geben wird. der konflikt zwischen horde und allianz soll stärker werden und es wird nur grim batol als hub zu den anderen neuen gebieten geben. es gibt dort zwei portale, die aber ersteinmal vom schattenhammerclan besetzt sind und einen in die neuen gebiete bringen (könnte man auch normal hinfliegen).

man darf nicht vergessen, dass man einfach in der alten welt ist und es dort schon 4 hauptstädte für jede fraktion gibt. es wird sein wie jetzt auch, dass alle in og oder if/sw rumhängen.


----------



## BlackSun84 (28. September 2009)

Bei den Goblins macht eine neue Hauptstadt keinen Sinn, da sie Flüchtlinge sind und bei den Worgen dient die Stadt anscheinend als Schlachtfeld zwischen den Verlassenen und den Worgen. Man braucht allerdings auch keine neuen Städte, da alle neuen Gebiete so in der Welt verteilt sein werden, dass man überall hin kann von den Hauptstädten aus.


----------



## Ellesime (28. September 2009)

Ich finde die Diskussion über mögliche neue Hauptstädte ziemlich nutzlos da sich schon nach kurzer Zeit sowieso wieder alles in wenigen Locations konzentriert.Zu Classic Zeiten waren das IF und OG.Mit BC dann schliesslich Shattrath+IF und OG wegen AH und mit WotLK zog man aus Shattrath nach Dalaran um.Wenn sich nicht grade ein Bossraid nach Darnassus,Exodar,Thunderbluff,Undercity oder Silbermond verirrt,sind diese Hauptstädte den grössten Teil der Zeit wie leergefegt.Selbst Shattrath,einst so ziemlich das Zentrum aller Spieleraktivität,ist nur noch ein Ort den man aufsuchen kann wenn man Abgeschiedenheit und Stille sucht.Für Dalaran fürchte ich mit Cataclysm das Gleiche.Wozu dann also neue Hauptstädte?Damit die dann das gleiche Schicksal ereilt?
Dann lieber bei den bereits Vorhandenen bleiben wobei hier ja sowieso die komplette alte Welt überarbeitet wird da die ja schliesslich auch abseits der Greifenrouten aus der Luft einen guten Eindruck machen soll.


----------



## gerome234 (28. September 2009)

Ich glaube es wird keine neue Hauptstadt geben, die beide Fraktionen betreten dürfen da ja in Cataclysm offener Krieg herrscht.
Also werden eher die alten Städte überarbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hawayboy (28. September 2009)

klaro gibt sogar 2 neue hautpstädte.   die hauptstadt der worgs und der goblins.

allerdings eine gemeinsame neue hauptstadt für horde UND allianz wird es denke ich in cataclysm nicht geben. wieso auch, sind doch genug städte vorhanden dort oder etwa net?


----------



## Midnighttalker (28. September 2009)

Sturmwind wurde von den Fluten verschohnt und umgebaut damit die Worge ihr eigenes Virtel haben, Orgrimar wurde teilweise zerstört aber wieder aufgebaut, wir kommen also wieder zu unseren Alten Hauptstädten


----------



## ico33 (28. September 2009)

so jetzt will ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben... also... neue hauptstädte wären sinnbefreit, da 1.) die storyline hauptsächlich in der "alten" welt spielt und 2.) es schon  4 tote städte gibt... exodar, darnassus, und ich meine, dass silbermoin und donnerfels auch nicht unbedingt so die bevölkerungsreichsten städte sind... als wären es dann nochmal wieder 2 städte mehr, die drunter leiden würden und blizz verhältnismäßig viel arbeit in eine/zwei stadt/städte gesteckt hätte und es sich wieder nicht auzahlen würde... ich denke aber auch, dass dalaran und gerade auch shatt sich weiterhin bzw erneut großer beliebtheit freuen werden, da man von beiden großen neutralen in die einzelnen hauptstädte kommt... ich persönlcih finds sehr schade, dass shatt wirklcih sooo still is... (zwar verständlich aber dennoch schade) da findet man maximal nen twink, der gerade am leveln is... ansonst is da, genau wie in sm & exo tote hose...

und ne unterwasser stadt... hmmm nee nicht als hauptstadt irgendwann... mehr als großes questgebiet... hätte mehr style meiner meinung nach...

~greetz~


----------



## ach was solls. (28. September 2009)

das darnassus und co. leergefegt sind ist eine tatsache.. da aber jede hauptstasdt in azeroth modeliert / flugfähig gemacht wird steht alles wieder offen. nehmen wir an das gnome wieder zurück erobert wird.. dann würd ich nur noch dort mit meinem roflcopter chilln. vllt wird ja exodar die neue ally gammelstadt schlecht hin .. das kann jetzt noch keiner sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksautomat (29. September 2009)

Unterwasser: ganz sicher.
Allianz und Horde gemeinsam: glaube nicht.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (29. September 2009)

vote 4 trollhauptstadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (29. September 2009)

Garrosh is voll das Schwein, der will in Og nen Bezirk mahcen wo nur Tauren und Orks rein können-.-
Wir armen Trolel haben keine Hauptstadt und werden ausgeschlossen -_-


----------



## Shamman (30. September 2009)

Also Leute 
grad gelesen
ich glaub die diskussion war irwo in dem thema
Goblins bekommen eine hauptstadt in Ashzara!!!
sry wegen offtopic aber irwie gehörts dazu^^


----------



## Wizzle (30. September 2009)

Ich glaube nicht an eine neue  Hauptstadt,  weil es verdammt nochmal Krieg gibt.


Ich hoffe das unser heißgeliebter Supersajayin Varian eine durchdreher kommt (nicht seinen Wirbelwind) und genauso wie Garrosh allianzdörfer zu Megafestungen ausbauen wird !!!


----------



## Karasuke (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, das es keine neutrale neue Hauptstadt mit Cataclysm geben wird. Wie viele von euch vor mir schon geschrieben haben spielt der Großteil des Addons in der Alten Welt auf Kalimdor und den Alten Königreichen. Und da es in der Alten Welt mehr als genug Städte gibt, wäre eine weitere Stadt sinnlos und Verschwendung.
Wo sollte eine solche Stadt auch hin? Die Alte Welt ist mit Städten wie Sturmwind und Unterstadt gepflastert! 
Freut euch lieber auf das neue Aussehen manscher Städte!


----------



## JTR (1. Oktober 2009)

es wir ne neue hauptstadt geben...Tiefenheim und darin befinden sich auch wieder inis so wie in dalaran

wer mir nicht glaubt soll zum kiosk gehen sich die gamestar kaufen und seite 19 aufschlagen^^


----------



## BlackSun84 (1. Oktober 2009)

JTR schrieb:


> es wir ne neue hauptstadt geben...Tiefenheim und darin befinden sich auch wieder inis so wie in dalaran
> 
> wer mir nicht glaubt soll zum kiosk gehen sich die gamestar kaufen und seite 19 aufschlagen^^



Seite 19: Werbung für GameStar-PC und Laptop. Seite 48:"(...) eine neutral Stadt wie Dalaran gibt es nicht mehr (...)"


----------



## Wizzle (1. Oktober 2009)

Es wird "noch keine  neue Hauptstadt geben:

Deepholme,Grim Batol Uldum sind alles Questgebiete, aber keine Städte Horde und Allianz haben dort  vielleicht Camps, Deepholm soll doch die Gegend sein wo Deathwing seinen Hort hatte/haben wird, der hat da bestimmt was gegen.^^


----------



## JTR (1. Oktober 2009)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Seite 19: Werbung für GameStar-PC und Laptop. Seite 48:"(...) eine neutral Stadt wie Dalaran gibt es nicht mehr (...)"



meine das WoW sonderheft^^

"TIEFENHEIM
Dies wird die neue zentrale Zuflucht für alle spieler.Wie schon aus dalaran bekannt,befindet sich hier auch eine instanz. Diese ist für Levels 81 bis 83 ausgelegt und bringt Sie näher an die Geschichte von Todesschwinge heran"


----------



## MoonFrost (2. Oktober 2009)

JTR schrieb:


> meine das WoW sonderheft^^
> 
> "TIEFENHEIM
> Dies wird die neue zentrale Zuflucht für alle spieler.Wie schon aus dalaran bekannt,befindet sich hier auch eine instanz. Diese ist für Levels 81 bis 83 ausgelegt und bringt Sie näher an die Geschichte von Todesschwinge heran"



Das ist ein gebiet. Eiskrone für casualysm. Nix hauptstadt.


----------



## Hurricain (6. Oktober 2009)

Genau Gamestar schreibt übrigens:

"Die unwirklichen Lande von Tiefenheim mit Höhlen und endlosen Canyons beherbergen jedoch keine neutrale Stadt wie Dalaran oder Shattrath. Die Zone wird trotzdem der zentrale Anlaufpunkt für alle Helden sein, da von hier aus, die anderen vier Hauptgebiete via Portale zu erreichen sind."


Also keine neutrale Hauptstadt find ich aber besser so dann hat man mehr den Eindruck das Azeroth sich verändert hat und man so zu sagen auch den Konflikt in Azeroth mehr spürt.


----------



## Danhino (6. Oktober 2009)

WoWler24692 schrieb:


> Alsooo.... Shattrath steht auf der Erde, Dalaran fliegt in der Luft also könnte mit Cataclysm doch sowas wie Atlantis kommen. Also ich wär dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hêksa (6. Oktober 2009)

stormwind kriegt glaub n neues viertel für worgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Idee das die neue Hauptstadt unter Wasser ihren Platz haben könnte finde ich sehr realistisch.

Gruß


----------



## Hêksa (6. Oktober 2009)

wurde nich ma was von Gilneas oder so gesagt ^^


----------



## BlackSun84 (6. Oktober 2009)

Tja, nur leider gibt es wie xmal geschrieben keine neue Hauptstadt, sondern nur umgebaute aktuelle Hauptstädte.


----------



## m0rg0th (7. Oktober 2009)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Tja, nur leider gibt es wie xmal geschrieben keine neue Hauptstadt, sondern nur umgebaute aktuelle Hauptstädte.


Wäre irgendwie auch sinnlos, wenn die Geschichte schon in der alten Welt spielt. Da finde ich es besser, den alten Städten nochmal ein wenig Leben einzuhauchen statt sie komplett zu entvölkern. In Thunder Bluff ist es halt immernoch am schönsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## usopp1991 (7. Oktober 2009)

die goblins haben doch auch ne hauptstadt da im meer ^^ vll wird da ja was kommen


----------



## Mondokawaki (7. Oktober 2009)

Hm nur so ne spekultion aber gibts in der alten welt nich nen rießigen Krater wo früher mal Dala stand?
Wie wärs wenn man Dala da einfach wieder reinknallt  oder zumindest Dala 2 the rebuild^^


----------



## Deathanubis (8. Oktober 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> Hm nur so ne spekultion aber gibts in der alten welt nich nen rießigen Krater wo früher mal Dala stand?
> Wie wärs wenn man Dala da einfach wieder reinknallt  oder zumindest Dala 2 the rebuild^^



nicht sehr sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WinterGrief (8. Oktober 2009)

Aber warum sollte es unssinig sein das es keine Unterwasserstadt gibt? Ok, vllt ist es keine Hauptstadt sondern wieder sowas kleines aber möglich ist, immerhin war auch (oder immer noch?) Die Rede von unterwassermounts mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 310%, also wäre das doch realisierbar und würde mich auch sehr Freue. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serephit (8. Oktober 2009)

ist mir egal. hauptsache dort gibt es ein ah^^ und keine lags^^

ne andere frage: wie sieht das mit quests und instanzen in der alten welt aus? sind die für mich dann unzugänglich wenn ich cata habe?


----------



## Deathanubis (8. Oktober 2009)

Serephit schrieb:


> ne andere frage: wie sieht das mit quests und instanzen in der alten welt aus? sind die für mich dann unzugänglich wenn ich cata habe?



Mhm ein paar Gebiete bleiben ja unverändert, dort sollten die Quests auch erhalten bleiben.
In den veränderten Gebieten werden bestimmt neue Quests eingeführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (8. Oktober 2009)

Da sich Cataclysm in der Alten Welt abspielen wird und es zu Classiczeiten auch keine Hauptstadt für "beide" Fraktionen gab, wird es evtl. auch diesmal keine geben. Wäre mir auch lieber wenn dafür Orgrimmar, Sturmwind etc. mit neuem Style überraschen.


----------



## Shizo. (8. Oktober 2009)

Swisslion schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gartarus (8. Oktober 2009)

New flight, twilight Dragon Flight?
Soewtas wie kaltwetterflug?


----------



## Dragonfire64 (8. Oktober 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Nabend
> Also ich habe mir mal so gedanken gemacht was in Cataclysm die neue (sichere) Hauptstadt wird
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde zu Cataclysm würde eine Unterwasserstadt passen etwas wie "K-atlantis" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hoffe auf Unterwassertunnel wie man in der Tiefenbahn bestaunen kann^^
LG
Drago


----------



## NO_exe (8. Oktober 2009)

afaik wird es sogar 2 neue hauptstädte geben, zb: gilneas für ally und von den goblins in ashzara


----------



## StormofDoom (8. Oktober 2009)

Gartarus schrieb:


> New flight, twilight Dragon Flight?
> Soewtas wie kaltwetterflug?



Nein, in diesem Fall ist Schwarm gemeint, und zwar Deathwings neuer Drachenschwarm, der Zwielichts-Schwarm


----------



## valibaba (8. Oktober 2009)

Geht mal auf die Cataclysm preview seite... wenn ihr euch informiert, dann seht ihr, dass es in Gilneas und Ashzara jeweils eine neue Fraktions-Hauptstadt geben wird und über die neutrale Hauptstadt ist noch nicht vieles bekannt. Laut diversen Gerüchten kommt aber eine Hauptstadt in den Tiefen des Meeres. Bin denn mal gespannt was da kommen wird... an alle, welche irgendwas über Uldum sagen, dass dies eine Inni wird oder ein PvP gebiet: "An der Blizzcom wurde klar und deutlich kommuniziert, dass es eine Pforte in ein Gebiet ist welches an Ägypten erinnern soll... Wüste Oasen und Pyramidenartige Gebilde...es wird als leveling - Zone beschrieben" ... sollte ich irgendwie irgendwas falsch aufgeschnappt haben oder was nicht richtig gelesen habe ist das der stand der Dinge


----------



## Thersus (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke es gibt kein neues Shatt/Dalaran. Der Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz ist wieder voll im Gange, das ist schluss mit Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen. Orgrimmar und Stormwind, so wirds aussehen^^


----------



## Cloudsbrother (8. Oktober 2009)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Es wird Deepholme bzw. Tiefenheim. Soll unter Dun morogh ungefähr liegen. Genaueres ist aber nicht bekannt.



Stimmt. Es wurde ja irgendwo gesagt das es in Tiefenheim portale zu den hauptstädten geben wird. Da scheint ja eine Hauptstadt nahe zu liegen.

Aber mir würde eine Goblin und eine Worgen Stadt am besten passen. Immerhin soll ja verstärkt Krieg herschen und eine gemeinsamme hauptstadt fand ich schon immer unpassend.


----------



## Fearforfun (8. Oktober 2009)

Devide86 schrieb:


> Maelstrom Set
> 
> Gilneas - 77 to 80
> Grim Batol - 78 to 81
> ...



Ich könnt mich jetz täuschen aber hat diese liste nich mit dem neuen add on den wert einer bananenschale?


----------



## valibaba (8. Oktober 2009)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Ich könnt mich jetz täuschen aber hat diese liste nich mit dem neuen add on den wert einer bananenschale?



OMG wieso postest du son crap??? 
1. Gelevelt wird von 80-85 im neuen Addon 
2. Gilneas ist ein Startgebiet
3. Zu deiner Frage: "Deine Liste kannst du verbrennen und verbuddeln" ^^


----------



## Elfenmann (8. Oktober 2009)

> ...Orgrimmar und Stormwind



stand da nicht irgendwo irgendwann, vor nicht all zu langer zeit, dass og in ab catalysm nicht mehr existieren wird!? Oo
horde wieder heimatlos etc...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuvo (8. Oktober 2009)

ich hoffe das es eine große stadt wird wo alles vllt sogar weit räumig verteilt ist damit es nicht so voll gestopft ist wie dalaran


----------



## DerMavgier (8. Oktober 2009)

wieso neue stadt?!
1. azeroth wird überarbeitet. die städte bleiben also da wo sie sind und wem sie gehören.
2. soll der konflikt zwischen horde und allianz größer werden wegen schwindender ressourcen. warum sollte es dann eine stadt für beide fraktionen geben? 

ich denke die alten städe werden überarbeitet. das wars.


----------



## Gartarus (8. Oktober 2009)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> Nein, in diesem Fall ist Schwarm gemeint, und zwar Deathwings neuer Drachenschwarm, der Zwielichts-Schwarm



Verstehe ausgehend von der Bücherreihe wahrscheinlich


----------



## Schlaviner (8. Oktober 2009)

Goblins bekommen ne eigene stadt in azshara 
und Gnome GNOMEREGAN *freuuu*


----------



## Tinaru (8. Oktober 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Goblins bekommen ne eigene stadt in azshara
> und Gnome GNOMEREGAN *freuuu*



ja die Goblinstadt kommt ja nach Azshara, Ogrimmar wird umgebaut, da ja Garrosh Hellscream die Führung (temporär?) übernimmt, aber haste für das mit Gnomeregan mal ne Quelle wäre echt nice

So long


----------



## Tweika (8. Oktober 2009)

Etlaentis - aber das sag ich ja nur seit den ersten gerüchten über nen neues addon :>


----------



## general_chang (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke nicht dass die Gobline ne richtige Hauptstadt kriegen. Eher ein größeres Mittelzentrum wie Auberdine.


----------



## Tinaru (8. Oktober 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Stimmt. Es wurde ja irgendwo gesagt das es in Tiefenheim portale zu den hauptstädten geben wird. Da scheint ja eine Hauptstadt nahe zu liegen.
> 
> Aber mir würde eine Goblin und eine Worgen Stadt am besten passen. Immerhin soll ja verstärkt Krieg herschen und eine gemeinsamme hauptstadt fand ich schon immer unpassend.



es gab früher...wahrscheinlich immer noch n paar videos wo leute von privatservern oder gm`S sich nach Old Ironforge geprtet haben...vll gibt es ja bald eine verbindung zwischen Gnome und IF, wobei ich sagen muss ds ich noch keine Quelle gelesen hab, die mir bestätigt das Gnome wirklich wieder zur Stadt wird...auf jedenfall wäre es ganz geil wenn genau unter dun morogh dann tiefenheim entsteht...wäre ja garnicht mal so abwegig da die Zwerge ja "große" Forscher sind und von daher diesen Bereich dann finden oder so...ist nur mal so dahergeplappert^^


----------



## valibaba (8. Oktober 2009)

Tinaru schrieb:


> ja die Goblinstadt kommt ja nach Azshara, Ogrimmar wird umgebaut, da ja Garrosh Hellscream die Führung (temporär?) übernimmt, aber haste für das mit Gnomeregan mal ne Quelle wäre echt nice
> 
> So long



Ist eventuell verloren gegangen, darum frisch ich mal hier was so an der Blizzcon gegangen ist mal auf:

Buffed Bericht Blizzcon!!!

Das mit Gnomeregan konnte ich auch irgendwo lesen im Bericht oder in einer der unzähligen News zur Blizzcon... wer suchet der findet


----------



## Tinaru (8. Oktober 2009)

general_chang schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass die Gobline ne richtige Hauptstadt kriegen. Eher ein größeres Mittelzentrum wie Auberdine.



wtf ist ein Mittelzentrum?? ist iwie doppeltgemoppelt^^  Auberdine ist eig auch nur ne Hafenstadt, genau so wie Menethil oder Ratschet...außerdem die Goblins bekommen ihre Hauptstadt und die Ruinen der alten Nachtelfenzivilsation die DAMALS dort ihren Hauptsitz hatte wird wohl den Goblins und ihrer eigenen Architektur weichen


----------



## boden (8. Oktober 2009)

ich hoffe, dass erst garkeine sichere stadt kommt..
horde und allianz sollen sich bekämpfen und nicht zusammen leben..
portale brauch man eigtl auch nicht mehr..
ich möchte wieder ein volles og/if/sw und kein dalaran oder shatt


----------



## Tinaru (8. Oktober 2009)

valibaba schrieb:


> Ist eventuell verloren gegangen, darum frisch ich mal hier was so an der Blizzcon gegangen ist mal auf:
> 
> Buffed Bericht Blizzcon!!!
> 
> Das mit Gnomeregan konnte ich auch irgendwo lesen im Bericht oder in einer der unzähligen News zur Blizzcon... wer suchet der findet



thx für den link und wenn ich das da auf der landkarte nicht falsch interpretiert haben könnte das gut hinkommen mit Tiefenheim, so zumindest von der groben Positionierung...aber ganz ehrlich ich lass mich gerne überraschen...werds mir auch kneifen iwas aufm PTR zu zocken machste dir nur die überraschungen kaputt


----------



## Lanzce (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe nicht dass es eine neue zentrale/neutrale Stadt gibt.
Es wäre schön, wenn sich die alten Städte mal wieder füllen würden und dort mehr leben einkehren würde.
Allerdings hoffe ich auch, dass jede Rasse ihre eigene Stadt bekommt. D.h. Gnome -> Gnomeregan und Trolle -> wasauchimmer
Mit den Städten der neuen Rassen, die in Cata Anschluss finden wären es dann mehr als genug Städte im Spiel.

Meine Meinung
LG


----------



## Füchtella (9. Oktober 2009)

Huhu!



MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir mal so gedanken gemacht was in Cataclysm die neue (sichere) Hauptstadt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Grund für die Hauptstädte in der Scherbenwelt und in Nordend dürfte ja wohl gewesen sein, Spielern die ewige Reise zur nächsten Bank zu ersparen.

Cataclysm wird in der "alten Welt" spielen. Also in Teilgebieten der alten Kontinente Azeroth, Lordaeron und Kalimdor. Dort gibt es *nachrechnet* bereits 8(!) Hauptstädte, jeweils mit Bank und Auktionshaus und Lehrern.
Warum um Himmels Willen sollte es in Cataclysm also überhaupt eine neue Hauptstadt geben?



*kopfschüttelt*
Diskussionen gibt's ...

mfg


----------



## Blutelfmann (9. Oktober 2009)

atlantic city whoho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_____________
NICHT KLICKEN!!!


----------



## Kersyl (11. Oktober 2009)

ist doch klar

die neue hauptstadt wird gnomeregan.^^


----------



## Cedira (11. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir jetzt zwar nicht alle Posts durchgelesen. Aber wozu ne neue Hauptstadt in der "alten", mit Cataclysm dann neuen, Welt - in Azeroth gibt es doch genug Hauptstädte. Auch wenn sich vielleicht nen bissel was ändert (zB Orgrimmar) Wozu da noch ne neue Hauptstadt?


----------



## Legend_in_WoW (12. Oktober 2009)

In Cataclysm gibt es bisher keine Planung für eine neue Hauptstadt. Gilneas beispielsweise wird nur ein gebiet sein. Es soll allerdings in SW ein neues Viertel geben auf Allianzseite für die Worgen und  auf Hordenseite soll es eine noch größere veränderung geben. Die Gerüchte sagen, das Orgrimmar zerstört wird und andernorts unter der Führung von garrosch eine neue Hauptstadt errichtet wird


----------



## Niridias (12. Oktober 2009)

Oh, das mit den Murlocs würde mir gefallen.

Aber der zentrierte Fokus wird wohl auf dem Tempel der Elemente liegen, unten in Deephome.


----------



## pflock (12. Oktober 2009)

für was eine hauptstadt??????????? damit es wieder so langsam vorsicht her geht wen man etwas aus dem briefkasten holen will?!!!!!!!
jede rasse soll "seine hauptstadt" selber haben.
tauren=donnerfels
orcs=ogri
etc etc


----------



## Blutelfmann (12. Oktober 2009)

atlantic city yeahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sevydos (12. Oktober 2009)

Ohne mir nun den gesamten Thread anzutun, will ich doch mal meine Meinung zur bisherigen Situation kund tun:

Die Idee von nur einer Haupstadt für Allianz und Horde finde ich schlecht. Dies führt zu unnötiger Belastung der Rechner der Spieler und sorgt bei manch einem dafür, dass er nicht zu bestimmten Zeiten in die "Hauptstadt" (Dalaran im Moment) kommt, weil der Computer es einfach nicht schafft die Masse an Spieler darzustellen.

Was zusätzlich aus meiner Sicht gegen eine einzelne Haupstadt spricht, ist der neu entbrennende Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz. Während in BC und WotLk eher eine "Nicht-Angriffs"-Situation herrschte, soll mit Cataclysm das ganze ja wieder zum "richtigen" Krieg werden. Somit kann man schlecht Allianz und Horde so nah beieinander halten. ... Ich weiss, man KANN schon, aber letztendlich wäre das dann doch sehr unpassend.

Und, da sich das ganze ja wieder mehr auf den Kontinenten von Azeroth abspielen soll, wäre es doch sehr praktisch, wenn die alten Hauptstädte an Bedeutung gewinnen. Schon gar, wo zB Orgrimmar überarbeitet werden soll.

Also ich bin aus Perfomance und storytechnischen Gründen gegen eine einzelne Haupstadt wie Shattrath oder Dalaran.
Es wäre ein Gedanke die alten Hauptstädte etwas sinnvoller zu gestalten, dass man einen Grund hat mehr als nur OG zu besuchen, zudem denke ich, wird es neue Städte für die Goblins und die Worgen geben. Damit sollte das Thema ob es nun "eine einzelne" neue Hauptstadt geben soll vollkommen beseitigt sein.


----------



## Figetftw! (12. Oktober 2009)

Die alten hauptstädte werden überarbeitet es wird keine neue stadt geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
blizz will den alten städten wieder mehr leben einhauchen


----------



## Dralocs (12. Oktober 2009)

Find ich auch besser wenn die alten Hauptstädte wieder mehr in mode kommen.das was jetzt in dalaran zur hauptzeit abgeht ist echt nimmer normal. die masse an spieler gehört einfach auf mehrere städte aufgeteilt.
Ich finde auch das alle hordler nicht immer in og rumgammeln und alle alianzler immer in sw oder if rumhengen.
Für jede rasse sollte es in ihren hauptstädten einen kleinen bonus geben.

z.b.mensch in sw bekommt erhötes reittiertempo und zwerg in sw nicht.
Oder orcs bekommen einen gegenstand der sie kostenlos sofort nach og teleportiert unabhängig vom ruhestein

Auf jeden fall muss man was machen das die anderen hauptstädte nicht immer leer bleiben,denn dan bringt es uns auch nichts wenn die worgen und gobline auch ne hauptstadt bekommen wenn die eh leer bleiben


----------



## Ultimo01 (12. Oktober 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Uldum (wird eine Ini, also eher unwahrscheinlich)



Fail
Uldum wird ein gebiet

Aber zurück zur frage, 
hab gehört die Goblins bauen in Ashara (oder wie das geschrieben wird) ne stadt auf, aber ka ob das ne hauptstad wird, denke eher nich


----------



## Frozzi (12. Oktober 2009)

es gibt keine neue Hauptstadt

Og und Sw soll wieder mehr belebt werden (was ich persönlich net so gut finde, da Dala bei mir laggt und Og net und cih will das das so bleibt ^^)


----------



## Bodeus (12. Oktober 2009)

Dralocs schrieb:


> Oder orcs bekommen einen gegenstand der sie kostenlos sofort nach og teleportiert unabhängig vom ruhestein



Finde ich eine gute Idee. Ich finde generell das Reisen in WoW zu lange. Ein unbegrenztes Porten wie in vielen anderen RPGs halte ich auch für blöd, so würde man die große Welt nicht allzu merken und das macht WoW ja auch gerade aus. Diese große Unendlichkeit.

Der Ruhestein ist individuell anlegbar, wo der Spieler oft questet oder seine Dailys macht. Ein weiterer Gegenstand könnte einem dann in die eigene Haupstadt schicken (also Elfen -> Darnassus, Zwerge und Gnome -> Ironforge...)

Die Abklingzeit könnte ebenfalls 30 Minuten betragen, finde ich einen guten Wert. Wichtig ist, dass dieser neue Gegenstand nicht auf dem gleichen Timer wie der Ruhestein laufen sollte.
Damit würde zum einen das Reisen erleichtert werden aber nicht aufgehoben werden und alle Hauptstädte würden wieder belebt werden statt nur OG und IF, wie zu Classic.


----------



## Headhunter94 (12. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man nach Völkerhauptstädten geht kommen 2 hinzu die der Worgen und der Goblins aber Haupstadt im Sinne von Dalaran oder Shattrath?
Da müsst ich auch überlegen aber ich würd mich da überraschen lassen ;-)


----------



## boolesh (12. Oktober 2009)

also ich habe mir jetzt net alle 12 seiten durchgelesen aber ich geb ma auch mein senf dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also worgen goblins bekommen eine hauptstadt ist ja klar,

orgrimmar wird zerstört und wird irgendwo neu aufgebaut, habs verpeilt wo.

die gnome erobern gnomeregan zurück, ob das dann zu einer hauptstadt wird will ich net behaupten hört sich aber danach an. das die trolle dann auch ihre haupstadt bekommen bin ich mir auch unsicher, aber könnte realistisch werden.

zur einer unterwasser stadt glaube ich wirds nicht kommen, dafür spricht auch das alle haupstädte sogesagt gepimpt werden, mit portalen in alle anderen städten etc. ^^

aber es kann sich immernoch alles ändern^^

MFG


----------



## nekador (12. Oktober 2009)

wäre gegen eine neutrale Stadt, die allys gingen mir schon in shatt auf den Sack (auch wegen laggs).
da verbring ich meine Zeit lieber in OG und TB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe in dem neuesten Cataclysm Special von Game Star gelesen das Tiefenheim eien art Dalaran und Shat ersatz wird.

MFG The Paladin


----------



## Jerkia (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ja für eine stadt die übernommen werden kan also wie 1k Winter funktioniert
Die Stadt würde dann noch ne ini bekommen (verlies Hero! mit hordis/allis trinn) und natürlich  mit ah,Bank und Briefkasten^^


----------



## Engowin (13. Oktober 2009)

Hauptstadt im sinne wie shat oder dalaran, wird es wohl nicht geben
aber hey,es gibt 2 neue Völker zum spielen, die werden wohl ihre eigene hauptstadt haben-zumindest die worgen-


----------



## Saladarxyz (13. Oktober 2009)

ich würde gerne als neue hauptstadt mimitown haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne mal im ernst wird denk ich mal unterwasser sein mit ner magie kupel drüber wie früher dalaran also vor wotlk oder evt sogar ein riesen schiff


----------



## Saladarxyz (13. Oktober 2009)

boolesh schrieb:


> orgrimmar wird zerstört und wird irgendwo neu aufgebaut, habs verpeilt wo.
> 
> MFG




also ich denk mal es wird genau da wieder aufgebaut wo es jetzt ist plus minus 5 cm^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ihr leute seit ja alle schön und gut.... Atlantis hört sich scho geil an.... 

Aber denkt doch mal realistisch... meint ihr echt wir bekommen ne Stadt unter Wasser? Wo soll die eurer Meinung nach hin?
Meint ihr sie wird im Mahlstrom sein, wohl kaum, da könntest du gleich NY in ein schwarzes Loch schmeissen....

...

Ich bin einer ganz anderen Meinung... Es wird doch das neue Gebiet Gilneas geben! Ich wette dass da ne fette Stadt hinkommt, weil die
liegt ja mal wirklich zentral. Des weiteren könnte es gut sein, dass es sowas wie nen nachträglichen Event geben wird, bei dem sich Hor-
de u. Allianz zusamenschliessen oder sowas. In dem Falle wäre eine Stadt in Gilneas doch Ideal. Ausserdem was wisst ihr schon... vielleicht
bringen die ja noch ne Art Zul Aman oder was wie Sunwell noch raus, wie damals in BC... Jeder dachte nach Illidan schluss mit der BC Story
sei, aber PAAAM kam Sunwell....

... Naja ich bin mal sehr gespannt, weil natürlich kann es auch sein das meine Argumente voll der müll sind und die ne Pen1sstadt wie Bootybay
oder Ratschet oder so rausbringen^^

Was ich mir allerdings auch vorstellen kann, wäre eine art Belagerungsstadt vor den Toren der Eiskrone^^ Das wär doch mal originell, wenn da 
eine Horde+Allianz Armee dasteht und alle als event sozusagen, oder permanent wie beim schwarzen Tor, auf die Festung ballern und sich mit Ghoulen
und Zombiehorden fetzen^^.... stellt euch doch mal so ne riesen Armee vor hahaha.... Katapulte ballern auf die Mauern; Hyppogryphen, Flugfledermäuse,
Greifen und irgendwelche Goblinflieger bombadieren mit^^

Sowas wäre echt würdig als anständiges Ende für WOW^^

Danach sollte Blizz mal n neues Warcraft rausbringen, Warcraft 4 oder so^^.... Dann wär auch Storystoff für WOW2 da hehe


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (13. Oktober 2009)

Bodeus schrieb:


> Finde ich eine gute Idee. Ich finde generell das Reisen in WoW zu lange. Ein unbegrenztes Porten wie in vielen anderen RPGs halte ich auch für blöd, so würde man die große Welt nicht allzu merken und das macht WoW ja auch gerade aus. Diese große Unendlichkeit.
> 
> Der Ruhestein ist individuell anlegbar, wo der Spieler oft questet oder seine Dailys macht. Ein weiterer Gegenstand könnte einem dann in die eigene Haupstadt schicken (also Elfen -> Darnassus, Zwerge und Gnome -> Ironforge...)
> 
> ...




Es gibt ja beim Argentumturnier einen Wappenrock, der es einem ermöglicht, sich zum Turniergelände zu Porten und der Timer des Wappenrock ist unabhängig von dem des Ruhesteins. Man könnte für die jeweiligen Hauptstädte also auch solche Wappenröcke einführen, die nur von der Rasse der dazugehörigen Haupstadt getragen werden können. So würde dieses Item auch nicht dauerhaft einen Platz im Inventar vergeuden, sondern sich im Slot für Wappenröcke befinden, sofern man den Wappenrock dann auch permanent trägt.

Aber mal eine andere Frage...
Ich habe mal gerüchteweise gelesen (hab leider keine Angaben mehr wo), dass die Gnome sich für Cataclysm wohl Gnomeregan zurückerobern sollen. Weiß da jemand näheres? Oder ist dies wirklich nur ein Gerücht? Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das mit den alten Instanzen aussieht, ob die alle in ihrer ursprünglichen Form für neu levelnde Chars erhalten bleiben, da Azeroth ja umstrukturiert wird. Oder gibt es auch für neue Chars neue Instanzen im Low-Level Bereich? Wenn die alten Instanzen verschwinden, wäre es ja theoretisch denkbar, dass Gnomeregan wieder den Gnomen gehört.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (13. Oktober 2009)

Die Idee mit den Wappenröcken ist so schlecht nicht, hat aber seine Nachteile. Was bringt es mir bspw. als Nachtelf, wenn ich dank Wappenrock in Darnassus lande, aber nach Sturmwind möchte? Auch wenn ich demnächst in der alten Welt selber fliegen kann, ist der Weg noch recht lang. Denke daher, das Blizz das Portalsystem ausweitet. In Dalaran gibt es sie ja schon zu den Hauptstädten und u.a. in Sturmwind seit Kurzem eins zum dunklen Portal.

Hier könnte ich mir vorstellen, das sie bei der Neugestaltung in den großen Städten neue Gebäude mit den Portalen einbauen. Und in Shattrat gibt es ja auch noch ein paar ungenutzte Sockel.

Etwas abgewandelt könnte man es auch so regeln, wie beim Wurmlochgenerator. Einfach ein Portal anklicken und es kommt eine Liste mit allen erreichbaren Zielen. Wenn es auf einem Kontinent jeweils Portale für die anderen drei bzw. vier Kontinente gibt und dann per Liste die Auswahl der verschiedenen Hauptstädte, sollte das ganz gut funktionieren. So braucht nicht jede Stadt ein eigenes Portal.


----------



## Hiliboy (13. Oktober 2009)

@Skelletor2000
Mh du weißt schon das Gilneas das Gebiet der Worgen wird und keine große Hauptstadt bekommt?


----------



## nekador (13. Oktober 2009)

auf der offizielen Seite dazu sieht man im Trailer kein grosse Stadt, aber eine Burg.
http://www.wow-europe.com/cataclysm/features/gilneas.html
und darunter ist auch ein Screenshot, der mir verdächtig nach einer Stadt/Burg aussieht


----------



## peddy3008 (14. Oktober 2009)

das was man da auf deinem Link sieht ist das Startgebiet der Worgen.Das ist keine neue Hauptstadt.
Ich denke wir müssen einfach auf neue Infos warten oder bis das Addon dann erscheint.
Mal gucken was kommt^^

lg peddy


----------



## RedDevil96 (17. Oktober 2009)

Die neue Hauptstadt (ähnlich wie Shat & dalaran) wird Tiefenheim heissen.


----------



## BlackSun84 (17. Oktober 2009)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> Die neue Hauptstadt (ähnlich wie Shat & dalaran) wird Tiefenheim heissen.



Und hättest du mehr vom Thread gelesen wüsstest du, dass Tiefenheim zwar die Verbindung zu den ganzen 85er Gebieten wird, aber dort keine neue Hauptstadt kommt, da Blizzard die alten Hauptstädte mehr beleben will, von denen immer mindestens eine sehr nah an den Gebieten dran ist, z.B. OG und Darnassus bei Hyjal.


----------



## Daheala (17. Oktober 2009)

Tiefenheim wird die neue zuflucht in cataclysm


----------



## Acrontar (17. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathknight95 (18. Oktober 2009)

Also es wäre schon cool wenns ne unterwasserstadt geben würde! Vllt im Lordaeron see oder in der mitte der karte unterhalb des mahlstroms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZØCKER_xD (18. Oktober 2009)

ich denke die neue stadt die ihr meint ist vashj'ir die heimat der nagas.^^

sucht mal im wowwiki danach das ist die unterwasserstadt atlantis nur mit andrem namen^^


----------



## SeelenGeist (18. Oktober 2009)

Deathknight95 schrieb:


> Also es wäre schon cool wenns ne unterwasserstadt geben würde! Vllt im Lordaeron see *oder in der mitte der karte unterhalb des mahlstroms*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irre ich mich oder wra das nicht ein Boss unterhalb des Mahlstroms? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hm.. vielleicht verwechsel ich da wars, aber soweit ist mir das in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## leckaeis (19. Oktober 2009)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Irre ich mich oder wra das nicht ein Boss unterhalb des Mahlstroms?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tür an Tür mit Königin Azshara zu leben hätte doch was. Wenn sie als Naga auch noch so hübsch ist wie in den Büchern beschrieben würd ich auchmal den ein oder anderen Blick durchs Schlüsselloch werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handzumgrus (25. November 2009)

es gibt weder eine neue Hauptstadt noch ne Zuflucht. Kampf Ally VS Hordi, nix mit freunde und neutraler Stadt,
Hauptstädte gibts schon in der alten welt.


----------



## Braamséry (28. November 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Tür an Tür mit Königin Azshara zu leben hätte doch was. Wenn sie als Naga auch noch so hübsch ist wie in den Büchern beschrieben würd ich auchmal den ein oder anderen Blick durchs Schlüsselloch werfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hübsch als Nachtelfin, hmmm, naja, hmmm, neee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Und hättest du mehr vom Thread gelesen wüsstest du, dass Tiefenheim zwar die Verbindung zu den ganzen 85er Gebieten wird, aber dort keine neue Hauptstadt kommt, da Blizzard die alten Hauptstädte mehr beleben will, von denen immer mindestens eine sehr nah an den Gebieten dran ist, z.B. OG und Darnassus bei Hyjal.



An der Stelle von Blizz würd ich da einfach ne neue Stadt hinschmeißen. Weil es dann doch so enden wird (auf Hordenseite):

OG maßlos überfüllt, TB ein paar verirrte Leute, die in der Nähe leveln oder zum lehrer müssen und in UC/SM wird wie immer tote Hose sein. Dazu kommt, dass Dala und Shatt auch vollkommen leer sein werden, weil man ja net mehr inner Scherbenwelt oder Nordend abgammeln will.

Also machen die, meiner Meinung nach, zu den schon unzähligen Fehlern in der WoW Geschichte noch einen großen. 

WoW macht einen Schritt vor und nen Sprint zurück!


----------



## War-Rock (28. November 2009)

Geil fänd ich wenn Dala nach den der erledigten Aufgabe beim Lichking wieder zurückfliegen würde und dann der Krater wieder weg wär. Aber ich denke mal, dass da ja die alten Hauptstädte schon existieren es keine neue "Gesamthauptstat" also ein sicheres gebiet mehr geben wird...


----------



## Stäschleider (28. November 2009)

die neue hauptstadt wird sturmwind xD
bin ich mir sehr sicher 
oder ogrimma
da orgrimma soweiso ganz neu gemacht wird.
was ich gut fänd wenn shattrat wider besucht wer


wer schreibfehler fndet darf sie behalten und betrunken bin ich auch =)
also keine mimimi spams=)
hab euch lieb xD


----------



## Nightwalker77 (28. November 2009)

> uc hatt ein ah, mehr oder weniger das is kein eigens haus also fällt das h von ah weg aber es hatt ein ah




Also ganz zu anfang gab es nur ein AH in den Hauptstädten Orgrimmar und Sturmwind, die anderen wurden danach hinzugepatched, und heute hat jede Stadt ein AH.

Also back 2 topic

Es wird vermut ich mal nur 2 neue Städte geben, die der Goblins und die der Worgen wie immer sie auch heissen.

Orgrimmar wird angegriffen und der angriff abgewehrt aber die Stadt schwer beschädigt, und wieder instand gesetzt.
hab ich zumindestens so gelesen, wo das nun war und ob das wirklich so eintrifft weiss ich natürlich nicht.


grüsse

Night


----------



## Jim.Ex (28. November 2009)

LordMyself schrieb:


> Es ist mir eigtl nicht so wichtig, dass ne neue Hauptstadt dazukommt, nur wenn, dann bitte diesesmal mit AH!!! ... ^^
> Auch wenn ich zu wissen glaube, warum die Shatt und Dala kein AH haben, wäre ich sehr dafür ^^
> 
> 
> Edit: Eigtl binn ich sogar gegen ne neue Hauptstadt, weil sich irgendwie der Sinn dafür erübricht, meiner Meinung nach.



Es gibt ein AH in dalaran aber nur für ingis *g*


----------



## Totebone (28. November 2009)

ui ui was hier über die Goblins so alles gelabert wird :O   Die Hauptstadt der Goblins ist Undermine auf der Insel Kezan....


----------



## Totebone (28. November 2009)

Nightwalker77 schrieb:


> Also ganz zu anfang gab es nur ein AH in den Hauptstädten Orgrimmar und Sturmwind, die anderen wurden danach hinzugepatched, und heute hat jede Stadt ein AH.



ne am Anfang hatte jede stadt ihr "eigenes" Ah ... also die waren nicht miteinander verknüpft


----------



## Kankru (28. November 2009)

Ich hoffe es gibt keine und Allianz und Horde leben getrennt, da sie ja im Krieg sind miteinander!
Ziemlich Sinnlos mit den gemeinsamen Hauptstädten!


----------



## Tinyx (28. November 2009)

ich hoffe doch des keine neue Hauptstadt wie Dalaran geben wird. Die Solten die Horde und Ally's in ihren eigenden Städten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Solten die Alten Städte nur etwas überarbeiten


----------



## Weissnet (28. November 2009)

Ich denke auch das es eine neue hauptstadt geben wird, die unterwasser sein wird.
da mit cata ja schwimmmounts erhätlich sein werden,und einige instanzen ja auch in den tiefen tiefen des meeres sind. x)
die alten hauptstädte sind nunmal total ausgelutscht, auch wenn se etwas anderes design bekommen (siehe verstärktes og) kriegt man das kotzen ^^.


----------



## Kingseb (28. November 2009)

Stand das nich schon fest das Undermine eine wird ?!?


----------



## Matress (28. November 2009)

Kingseb schrieb:


> Stand das nich schon fest das Undermine eine wird ?!?



Höchstens als Hauptstadt der Goblins.


----------



## Andoral1990 (28. November 2009)

Ich fänd ne Hauptsadt unterwasser richtig geil. Aber wenn schon denn schon. Nix mit untertauchen und dann is da ne Luftblase. Wirdklich durch die Hauptstadt schwimmen wäre cool. Sobald man die Stadt betritt könnte man ja einen debuff bekommen der einem unendlichen Atem buffed und die Schwimmgeschwindigkeit um 100% erhöht. Und Direkt über der Hauptsadt eis ein magische Strudel der saugt einen an die Oberfläche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja so ungefähr


----------



## Kalle21 (28. November 2009)

Es ist eine Art Atlantis das wurde schon oft gesagt^^
Es wurde sogar mehr oder weniger im Wow forum von einem Blueposter bestätigt
Quelle? Googled selbst!


----------



## Darussios (28. November 2009)

Man wird wohl wieder, was das Thema Hauptstädte angeht dezentralisieren, da es schon 8 Hauptstädte gibt, brauchst du keine 9te Neutrale.

Mit Cataclysm also wird Dalaran entweder die neutrale Hauptstadt von allen bleiben, um weiterhin eine Stadt mit Portalen zu haben oder die Spieler verteilen sich wieder mehr auf die Fraktionshauptstädte und da denke ich speziell an OG auf Hordenseite bzw für die "unwahren" Hordler UC, mit Cata sperrt Garrosh als erste Handlung als Kriegshäuptling alle unwahren Hordler aus der OG-Innenstadt aus. Ich glaub die wahren Hordler waren Tauren und Orcs, aber ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher.

Auf Allianzseite werden die Spieler dann wohl wieder mehr SW und IF besuchen. Ich persönlich bevorzuge IF, die Atmosphäre ist einfach zu geil, nur die Fraktion war damals vom Sozialen her unter aller Sau. Ich sag nicht, dass auf allen Servern die Allianz von einer Kiddyplage betroffen ist, aber so hab ich es damals erlebt.


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. November 2009)

Also falls es eine Neue Hauptstadt geben sollte dann bitte 2 Getrennte (auch wenn es sinnlos erscheint) hat es mich schon bei BC angekotzt dass man 1 Frame in Shattrath und jetzt in Dalaran hat.

Ist auch irgendwo garnicht mal weit hergeholt

Die Gnome bekommen Gnomeregan zurück (von mir aus mit nem Tunnel nach Eisenschmiede verbunden)

und die Horde bekommt ne Gobblin Stadt

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Assari (29. November 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Ja vllt wie sone kuppel (denkt euch die kuppel die im altenhügelland ist) die unter wasser ist^^ so  wie inner tiefenbahn



Denke ich uach^^ wäre cool xD


----------



## Ale4Sale (29. November 2009)

Denke nicht, dass es eine neue neutrale Hauptstadt geben wird. Warum nicht einfach Portale in die "alten" Hauptstädte stellen? So sind die auch mal wieder richtig besucht, man hat weniger Lags (3 statt einer - mittlerweile sollte man von dem Gehänge in Dalaran und Shattrath gelernt haben) und außerdem werden sie optisch ausgebaut - denke nicht, dass man da so viel Mühe reinstecken würde, wenn man dann nichts davon sieht ;-)

Einziger Wiederspruch wären da Achievments wie Zwergenschurken truthahnfedern, aber ich denke dafür ließe sich auch eine andere Lösung finden.


----------



## Medolie (29. November 2009)

Ich denke eher es wird einfach ne neue Stadt für die Worgen und eine für die Goblins geben, aber ne neutrale Stadt halt ich für Unwahrscheinlich. Wozu auch haben doch schon genug^^


----------



## Norti (29. November 2009)

oh man die leute machen sich alle sorgen dass sie nicht mehr vor allen mit ihren neuen Mounts rumposen können, so wie in dala es der fall ist...

Werde in Cata mein Ruhestein auf die Exodar legen weil man da bestimmt nicht fliegen kann ( für horde würde ich UC empfehlen) 

und an euch Mountposer....Kommt erstmal mit Mimirons Kopf...damit lohnt es sich erst ^^


----------



## darkdriver321 (29. November 2009)

Hab mal gelesen, dass es ne neue Hauptstadt in Tiefenheim geben wird


----------



## Teax51 (29. November 2009)

Ich meine auch irgendwo was gelesen haben das die nächste Hauptstadt unter Wasser ist .. sollte ich die Quelle finden editier ich die hier rein.

Mal was ganz anderes, mich interessiert viel mehr wer die dann leiten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Shattrath haben Khadgar und Ada`l das sagen, in Dalaran sind es Rhonin und Vereesa Windrunner, Sylvanas Schwester.

Ich tippe stark das die nächste Start eine Expedition der Kirin Tor sein wird, und die Stadt von den Zwillingskindern von Vereesa und Rhonin angeführt werden. Als kinder von solch wichtigen Personen müssen die ja auch irgendeine Rolle kriegen.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## jeef (29. November 2009)

Da Blizzard ja nur recycelt wird einfach nur Ruinen von.... vor die Aktuellen gehängt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollen wa wetten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (29. November 2009)

auf der map sind noch 2 inseln die anscheind nicht benutzt werden^^ vielleicht kommt da was hin^^


----------



## BlackSun84 (29. November 2009)

Liest hier eigentlich keiner vorherigen Posts? Blizzard hat gesagt, dass es in Cataclysm keine neutrale  Hauptstadt geben wird, da a) der Konflikt Horde vs. Allianz wieder verschärft wird und b) die neuen Gebiete für 80-85 alle in der Nähe vorhandener Hauptstädte liegen und somit keine neue Stadt nötig wird - selbst Hauptstädte für die neuen Rassen wird es wohl keine geben, zumindest die Worgen bekommen ein neues Viertel in Stormwind, weil ihre Hauptstadt ein Schlachtfeld wird. Wobei die storytechnisch paar hundert Goblins auch keine Hauptstadt brauchen, wo das neue OG gleich nebendran ist. Es gibt pro Fraktion genug Hauptstädte, die heute schon größtenteils leer sind.

PS: Und in Dalaran herrschen nicht Rhonin und Vereesa, sondern der Rat der 6 bzw. dessen Rest, bestehend aus Rhonin als Leiter des Rates, Ermagierin Modera, Erzmagier Aethas Sonnenhäscher und sicherlich auch nach wie vor Krasus - ob es noch 2 weitere gibt mittlerweile, weiß ich nicht. Vereesa ist nur die Führerin des Silberbundes, der Hochelfen in Dalaran.


----------



## destrojoe2 (29. November 2009)

Laut Trailer soll der Konflikt zwischen Allianz und Horde wieder neu "erblühen".

Neutrale Hauptstädte sind eher sowas wie ein Bündnis zwischen Allianz und Horde.

Daher wäre es ziemlich unlogisch, wenn auf der einen Seite die größte Schlacht tobt und 

auf der anderen Seite der Welt Hordler und Allys zusammen Tee trinken.

Von daher tippe ich auf keine neue neutrale Hauptstadt.



mfG      da joe2^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Teax51 schrieb:


> Ich tippe stark das die nächste Start eine Expedition der Kirin Tor sein wird, und die Stadt von den Zwillingskindern von Vereesa und Rhonin angeführt werden. Als kinder von solch wichtigen Personen müssen die ja auch irgendeine Rolle kriegen.
> 
> Was denkt ihr?



die kinder dürften vllt grade mal 3-5 jahre alt sein^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (29. November 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Also falls es eine Neue Hauptstadt geben sollte dann bitte 2 Getrennte (auch wenn es sinnlos erscheint) hat es mich schon bei BC angekotzt dass man 1 Frame in Shattrath und jetzt in Dalaran hat.
> 
> Ist auch irgendwo garnicht mal weit hergeholt
> 
> ...




Das du doof bist denn die Goblins UND Worgen kriegen eh ne eigene... und ne neutrale wirds 100pro net geben, obwohl ich find das gnomeregan und vllt auch nen riesiges senjin (also gnom und troll häuptstätte) inzwischen auch gut wären, um sich mal ein bisschen abzunabeln, nach 5 jahren sollten sie doch langsam wieder fuß gefasst haben..


----------



## destrojoe2 (29. November 2009)

Einer der Kinder steht in Stormwind irgendwo rum. Das ist son Hochelf Paladin.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

destrojoe2 schrieb:


> Einer der Kinder steht in Stormwind irgendwo rum. Das ist son Hochelf Paladin.



wenn du die zwilinge von rhonin und veressa meinst dann irrst du dich, keins der beiden ist bis jetzt im spiel aufgetaucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokir (29. November 2009)

Ich hab mal hier auf Buffed gelesen, dass mal die reden von "Vashj´ir" oder so ähnlich war. Soll auch Unterwasser liegen. 
Ich denke mal das jede Erweiterung eine neue sichere Hauptstadt mitbringen wird. Was ich auch toll finde.

mfg


----------



## destrojoe2 (29. November 2009)

Stimmt du hast recht - Ich meinte den Sohn von Alleria Windrunner und Turalyon. Der steht in Allerias Feste auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel.

 Er heißt Arator.



Die Zwillinge von Veeresa und Rhonin heißen Galdarin und Giramar.


----------



## Palatschinkn (29. November 2009)

Die neue Stadt wird sicherlich unter Wasser sein.


----------



## Senseless6666 (29. November 2009)

Mondokir schrieb:


> Ich hab mal hier auf Buffed gelesen, dass mal die reden von "Vashj´ir" oder so ähnlich war. Soll auch Unterwasser liegen.
> Ich denke mal das jede Erweiterung eine neue sichere Hauptstadt mitbringen wird. Was ich auch toll finde.
> 
> mfg




Das soll ne unterwasserstadt werden - doch niemand sagte das sie neutral sei, und ich denke nicht das es in cata vllt auch in nachfolgenden addons nocheinmal sichere hauptstätte für beide seiten gibt...  denke diese unterwasserstadt wird eher nen instanzkomplex sein.


----------



## BuffedPala (29. November 2009)

ich denke sw og und so werden erhalten bleiben vlt. gieeht ein bisschen war kaputt aber sie werden auf jeden erhalten bleiben die hs der worgen hat man im gameplay trailer schon gesehen es noch eine hauptstadt geben wird das wäre dann die 11te in azerorth aber ne unterwasser stadt wäre schon cool


----------



## Trine262 (29. November 2009)

so erstmal bissl klugscheissen
wer sich bissl mit der geschichte auskennt sollte wissen das diese unterwasserstadt die ruinen von Zin´Azshari(nach wem benannt sollte klar sein) sind, die ehemalige Hauptstadt der nachtelfen,
die bei der Teilung azeroths im meer versank(ende des 1.krieges gegen die legion) und desweiteren hat Azshara sich ja beim versinken auf den deal eingelassen sich in ne naga verwandeln zu lassen
(vermutlich von neptulon weil was würde sie deathwing oder nem feuerele nutzen im wasser) Vashij is ja auch naga und die war nu mal ihre oberzofe!!

irgendwo am anfang dieses themas hab ich auch was von sargeras und seinem nicht erscheinen/und ableben auf azeroth gelesen. 
dazu nur mal kurz sargeras nistete sich in medivh ein und trat somit auch auf azeroth zum vorschein desweiteren versuchte ja auch gul´dan im zweiten krieg nachdem er die horde verraten hatte an glaube das auge oder irgendwas anderes von sargeras zu kommen was aegwynn irgendwo auf ner einsamen insel mitten im meer weggesperrt hat. naja ging halt dabei drauf aber wie wir wissen hatte die horde lange mit dem verrat zu kämpfen den er begangen hat.

zum thema hauptstädte:
die worgen kriegen ne eigenes viertel in sw die goblins baun sich mountgoblinmore in azshara aber ne neue hauptstadt wirds net geben 
und noch ne neutrale hauptstadt wäre ja rein storymäßig absoluter blödsinn wenn sich der konflikt allianz/horde so zuspitzt wie angekündigt

und tiefenheim is immer noch des kaff wo deathwing seine wunden geleckt hat nachdem die dämonenseele zerstört war und er von den anderen vier aspekten ordentlich ein auf die fresse gekriegt hat
wer ihn da nun bis cata dauerhaft weggesperrt hat weiß ich net mehr (alles kann ich mir auch net merken)

aber ich freu mich drauf azeroth im neuen look zu sehn und vashij zu vermöbeln weil sie einfach ne eingebildete Tussi ist und die mag ich gar nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der drache is nen netter nebenaspekt dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 tante edith sagt lest die bücher denn lesen bildet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (30. November 2009)

Was ich so gelesen habe, wird es keine neue Hauptstadt geben, aber einen Ort in dem sich die Portale befinden. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche wird das Tiefenheim werden, weil die der neue zentrale Punkt werden wird.


----------



## Andizanator (6. Dezember 2009)

atlantis währ geil könnt ma ja als riesiges easter egg machen mit puddljumper mount für 10 spieler und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frek01 (6. Dezember 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> also 1. wird uldum ne zone mit instanz ^^ um mal klugscheisser zu spielen...
> Hmm ich denke dass die vllt mal was
> interessantes machen so unterwasser wie uc.
> Und dann kann man von unten das meer sehen ... das wäre was tolles!
> ...


ich würd eher irgendwas im zusammenhang mit nem vulkan tippen siehe cataclysm arts aber von der idee her klingts cool


----------



## Areadas (7. Dezember 2009)

Es wäre toll wenn Dalaran zurück in den Krater im Alterac-Gebirge kommt.
Aber das wäre ja langweilig da man sich schon in der Stadt auskennt und es nix neues wäre.
Irgendetwas mit Inseln irgendwo Mitten im Meer wäre schön so trpisch halt ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (7. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht komplett täusche, dann wollte Blizzard mit dem neuen Addon doch die alten Hauptstädte wiederbeleben. Schon seit Burning Crusade geht man doch nur noch in die alten Hauptstädte um mal das Auktionshaus aufzusuchen. Da sich Cataclysm also wieder in Kalimdor und in den östlichen Königreichen abspielen wird, wird es wohl keine neue Hauptstadt geben.

Ich weiß halt nur noch nicht, wie das mit den neuen Rassen laufen wird. Aber vllt. hat ja jemand eine Quelle zu einer Seite wo das geklärt wird. Womöglich bekommen Worgen und Goblins ja eine eigene Stadt. Vllt. werden sie aber auch nur in eine andere Hauptstadt integriert. So wie z.B. die Gnome ja auch bei den Zwergen leben. Worgen und Goblins bekommen ja ihr eigenes Startgebiet, aber ob es da auch eine Hauptstadt gibt, kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Aber die eigentliche Idee von Blizzard ist ja - wie schon erwähnt - die alten Städte wieder belebter zu machen.


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (8. Dezember 2009)

Also 
Grim Batol = vielleicht allerdings wurde es ja zerstört bevor man spielen konnte
Uldum = Instanz also eher unwarscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gnomeregan! = Das wäre durchaus möglich, dass die große Gnomenstadt wieder befreit und besiedelt wird! Allerdings wäre das nur für die Allianz denke ich mal also muss es noch etwas für die Horde geben.
Die Shatterspear Trolle = Wieso denn nicht? Sicher in den Bergen würde es ein gutes Versteck abgeben, naja... aber nicht groß genug für eine Stadt wie Shattrath.

Hmm mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cribmaster (9. Dezember 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Was ich so gelesen habe, wird es keine neue Hauptstadt geben, aber einen Ort in dem sich die Portale befinden. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche wird das Tiefenheim werden, weil die der neue zentrale Punkt werden wird.



klingt realistisch. Da die alten Städte ja überarbeitet werden, denke ich ebenfalls nicht dass weitere Grossstädte dazu kommen.

Dass Dalaran versetzt wird halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, da dann ja Nordend ohne Stadt wäre, und Nordend verschwindet mit Cataclysm ja nicht einfach ... oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist das ein geiler Smiley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horsa (9. Dezember 2009)

sone waterworld stadt hätte doch was mit schiffen erreichbar und inner mitte vllt son Loch wo man dann ins wasser hüpfen kann mit nem "wassermeister" also kein flugmeister mehr der einen mit nem rochen oder so durchs wasser zu den wichtigsten punkten jagt ^^


----------



## DieMilkaKuuh (9. Dezember 2009)

Tiefenhei wird die neue Stadt wo auch Portale zu den Städten sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. Dezember 2009)

Hmm und in der Unterwasserstadt sind die Inhaber (neue Ruf-Fraktion) die aus Warcraft III TFT bekannten: Mur'gul!^^ Das wär doch was! Murloc mit Totenschädeln aufm Kopp und mit Stacheln auf dem Rücken! Ein /vote für Mur'guls!! Da gibts dann die Haie als Unterwasserreitiere für etwa 400 Gold.

Edit: @Ale4Sale: super Avatar^^


----------



## Apuh (10. Dezember 2009)

Neue Hauptstadt der Worgen wird auf alle Fälle Freiburg im Breisgau!


----------



## Xorras (15. Dezember 2009)

Meines Wissens nach soll es irgendeine Stadt sein die durch die Veränderung der Welt durch Deathwing's Wiederkehr versunken ist.

Vermutlich treffen wir dann dort auf Magier / Ingenieure, die sich irgendwas ausgedacht haben, das Wasser daran zu hindern, auf die Stadt herabzustürzen. 
Und rings herum riesige, magische Kanonen, Unter-Wasser-Transporter und Mounts...

So ähnlich wie in Star Wars Episode I, die Stadt unter Wasser. Bloß cooler und im WoW-Style.


----------

